# Traditional Scottish Songs - One Tune A Day...



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 6th*...

These tunes are as important to the people of Nova Scotia - especially my paternal grandparents who hail from Glasgow and Edinburgh respectively - as they are to the people of Scotland... although my French-Canadian Parti Québécois-voting mother and wife would dispute that contention quite vigorously to say the least so don't tell 'em about this thread, eh? - Thanks!

I've included the lyrics (which are in the public domain) in case you want to sing along...

_ 23rd. Psalm in Scots_






_"The Lord is my Shepherd in nocht am I wantin' 
In the haugh's green girse does He mak me lie doon 
While mony puir straiglers are bleatin' and pantin' 
By saft-flowin' burnies He leads me at noon.

When aince I had strayed far awa in the bracken, 
And daidled till gloamin' cam ower a' the hills, 
Nae dribble o' water my sair drooth to slacken, 
And dark grow'd the nicht wi' its haars and its chills.

Awa frae the fauld, strayin' fit-sair and weary, 
I thocht I had naethin' tae dae but tae dee. 
He socht me and fand me in mountain hechts dreary, 
He gangs by fell paths which He kens best for me.

And noo, for His name's sake, I'm dune wi' a' fearin' 
Though cloods may aft gaither and soughin' win's blaw. 
"Hoo this?" or "Hoo that?" -- oh, prevent me frae spearin' 
His will is aye best, and I daurna say "Na".

The valley o' death winna fleg me to thread it, 
Through awfu' the darkness, I weel can foresee. 
Wi' His rod and His staff He wull help me to tread it, 
Then wull its shadows, sae gruesome, a' flee.

Forfochen in presence o' foes that surround me, 
My Shepherd a table wi' denties has spread. 
The Thyme and the Myrtle blaw fragrant aroond me, 
He brims a fu' cup and poors oil on my head.

Surely guidness an' mercy, despite a' my roamin' 
Wull gang wi' me doon tae the brink o' the river. 
Ayont it nae mair o' the eerie an' gloamin' 
I wull bide in the Hame o' my Faither for ever."_


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 7th*...

"*100 Pipers*"






_"Wi' a hundred pipers, an' a', an' a', 
Wi' a hundred pipers, an' a', an' a', 
We'll up an' gie them a blaw, a blaw, 
Wi' a hundred pipers, an' a', an' a'. 
O it's owre the border awa', awa' 
It's owre the border awa', awa', 
We'll on an' we'll march to Carlisle ha' 
Wi' its yetts, its castle an' a', an a'.

Chorus:

Wi' a hundred pipers, an' a', an' a', 
Wi' a hundred pipers, an' a', an' a', 
We'll up an' gie them a blaw, a blaw 
Wi' a hundred pipers, an' a', an' a'.

O! our sodger lads looked braw, looked braw, 
Wi' their tartan kilts an' a', an' a', 
Wi' their bonnets an' feathers an' glitt'rin' gear, 
An' pibrochs sounding loud and clear. 
Will they a' return to their ain dear glen? 
Will they a' return oor Heilan' men? 
Second sichted Sandy looked fu' wae. 
An' mithers grat when they march'd away.

Chorus:

O! wha' is foremos o' a', o' a', 
Oh wha' is foremost o' a', o' a', 
Bonnie Charlie the King o' us a', hurrah! 
Wi' his hundred pipers an' a', an ' a'. 
His bonnet and feathers he's waving high, 
His prancing steed maist seems to fly, 
The nor' win' plays wi' his curly hair, 
While the pipers play wi'an unco flare.

Chorus:

The Esk was swollen sae red an' sae deep, 
But shouther to shouther the brave lads keep; 
Twa thousand swam owre to fell English ground 
An' danced themselves dry to the pibroch's sound. 
Dumfoun'er'd the English saw, they saw, 
Dumfoun'er'd they heard the blaw, the blaw, 
Dumfoun'er'd they a' ran awa', awa', 
Frae the hundred pipers an' a', an' a'. 
_


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a traditional Glaswegian children's song that I sing with the kids in my class. The version I use incorporates a 3rd verse (optional)which goes...

I know a teddy bear
Blue eyes and curly hair
Roly-poly through the toon
Knockin aw the people doon 
I know a teddy bear

It's a lovely, silly song and the kids love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 8th*…

"*Aikendrum*" - Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger






_"Ken ye how a Whig can fight, Aikendrum, Aikendrum 
Ken ye how a Whig can fight, Aikendrum 
He can fight the hero bright, with his heels and armour tight 
And the wind of heavenly night, Aikendrum, Aikendrum

Is not Rowley in the right, Aikendrum!

Did ye hear of Sunderland, Aikendrum, Aikendrum 
Did ye hear of Sunderland, Aikendrum 
That man of high command, who has sworn to clear the land 
He has vanished from our strand, Aikendrum, Aikendrum, 
Or the eel has ta'en the sand, Aikendrum.

Donald's running 'round and 'round, Aikendrum, Aikendrum, 
Donald's running 'round and 'round, Aikendrum 
But the Chief cannot be found, and the Dutchmen they are drowned 
And King Jaime he is crowned, Aikendrum, Aikendrum 
But the dogs will get a stound, Aikendrum.

We have heard of Whigs galore, Aikendrum, Aikendrum 
We have heard of Whigs galore, Aikendrum 
But we've sought the country o'er, with cannon and claymore, 
And still they are before, Aikendrum, Aikendrum 
We may seek forevermore, Aikendrum!

Ken ye how to gain a Whig, Aikendrum, Aikendrum 
Ken ye how to gain a Whig, Aikendrum 
Look Jolly, blythe and big, take his ain blest side and prig, 
And the poor, worm-eaten Whig, Aikendrum, Aikendrum 
For opposition's sake you will win!"
_

The rhyme was first printed by James Hogg in Jacobite Reliques in 1820, as a Jacobite song about the Battle of Sheriffmuir (1715).


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 9th*…

*"A man's a man for a' that"* - Sheena Wellington






_"Is there for honest poverty 
That hings his head, an' a' that? 
The coward slave, we pass him by - 
We dare be poor for a' that! 
For a' that, an' a' that! 
Our toils obscure, an' a' that, 
The rank is but the guinea's stamp, 
The man's the gowd for a' that.

What though on hamely fare we dine, 
Wear hoddin grey an' a' that? 
Gie fools their silks, and knaves their wine 
A man's a man for a' that. 
For a' that, an' a' that, 
Their tinsel show, an' a' that, 
The honest man, tho' e'er sae poor, 
Is king o' men for a' that.

Ye see yon birkie ca'd 'a lord', 
Wha struts, an' stares, an' a' that? 
Tho' hundreds worship at his word, 
He's but a cuif for a' that, 
For a' that, an' a' that, 
His ribband, star, an' a' that, 
The man o' independent mind, 
He looks an' laughs at a' that.

A prince can mak a belted knight, 
A marquis, duke, an' a' that! 
But an honest man's aboon his might - 
Guid faith, he mauna fa' that! 
For a' that, an' a' that, 
Their dignities, an' a' that, 
The pith o' sense an' pride o' worth 
Are higher rank than a' that.

Then let us pray that come it may 
(As come it will for a' that) 
That Sense and Worth o'er a' the earth, 
Shall bear the gree an' a' that, 
For a' that, an' a' that, 
It's comin yet for a' that, 
That man to man the world oe'r 
Shall brithers be for a' that."
_

"Is There for Honest Poverty", commonly known as "A Man's a Man for A' That" or "For a' That and a' That", is a 1795 song by Robert Burns, written in Scots and English, famous for its expression of egalitarian ideas of society, which may be seen as expressing the ideas of liberalism that arose in the 18th century.

Scottish folksinger Sheena Wellington sang the song at the opening of the Scottish Parliament in May, 1999.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 10th*…

"*Ae Fond Kiss*" - Robyn Stapleton






_"Ae fond kiss, and then we sever! 
Ae farewell, and then forever! 
Deep in heart-wrung tears I'll pledge thee, 
Warring sighs and groans I'll wage thee. 
Who shall say that Fortune grieves him, 
While the star of hope she leaves him? 
Me, nae cheerfu twinkle lights me, 
Dark despair around benights me.

I'll ne'er blame my partial fancy: 
Naething could resist my Nancy! 
But to see her was to love her 
Love but her and love for ever. 
Had we never lov'd sae kindly. 
Had we never lov'd sae blindly, 
Never met - or never parted 
We had ne'er been broken-hearted.

Fare-thee-weel, thou first and fairest! 
Fare-thee-weel, thou best and dearest! 
Thine be ilka. joy and treasure. 
Peace, Enjoyment, Love and Pleasure! 
Ae fond kiss, and then we sever! 
Ae farewell, alas, for ever! 
Deep in heart-wrung tears I'll pledge thee. 
Warring sighs and groans I'll wage thee."_

"The Scots song "Ae fond kiss and then we sever" by the poet Robert Burns is more commonly known as "Ae fond kiss". It is Burns' most recorded love song.

After the publication of his collected poems, the Kilmarnock volume, Burns regularly travelled and stayed at Edinburgh. While there he established a platonic relationship with Mrs Agnes Maclehose and they began a regular correspondence using the pseudonyms 'Clarinda' and 'Sylvander'. Burns wrote 'Ae fond kiss' after their final meeting and sent it to Mclehose on 27 December 1791 before she departed Edinburgh for Jamaica to be with her estranged husband."


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's another I sing with the kids I teach.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 11th*…

"*Annie Laurie*" - The Corries






_"Maxwellton braes are bonnie, 
Where early fa's the dew, 
And 'twas there that Annie Laurie 
Gave me her promise true. 
Gave me her promise true, 
Which ne'er forgot will be, 
And for bonnie Annie Laurie, 
I lay me doon and dee.

Her brow is like the snowdrift, 
Her throat is like a swan, 
Her face it is the fairest 
That e'er the sun shone on. 
That e'er the sun shone on, 
And dark blue is her ee, 
And for bonnie Annie Laurie 
I lay me doon and dee.

Like dew on th' gowan lying, 
Is the fa' o' her fairy feet, 
And like winds in summer sighing 
Her voice is low and sweet. 
Her voice is low and sweet, 
And she's a' the world to me, 
And for bonnie Annie Laurie, 
I lay me doon and dee."
_

""Annie Laurie" is an old Scottish song based on a poem said to have been written by William Douglas (1682?-1748) of Dumfries and Galloway, about his romance with Annie Laurie (1682-1764). The words were modified and the tune was added by Alicia Scott in 1834/5. The song is also known as "Maxwelton Braes".

Traditionally it is said that Douglas had a romance with Annie Laurie, but that her father opposed a marriage. This may have been because Anna was very young; she was only in her mid-teens when her father died. It may also have been because of Douglas's aggressive temperament or more likely because of his Jacobite allegiances. It is known for certain that they knew of each because in a later letter by Anna she says in reply to news about Douglas, "I trust that he has forsaken his treasonable opinions, and that he is content."

There has been some doubt that Douglas composed the poem. The words of the second verse of the song may be based on an old version of John Anderson My Jo, to the tune of which song Annie Laurie was sometimes sung. The words were first recorded in 1823 in Sharpe's "Ballad Book", quite a long time after 1700. The song therefore may have been written by Allan Cunningham, who invented contributions to Sharpe's book. However Douglas is known to have written other verses and he also knew an Anna Laurie of Maxwelton. This seems to indicate he was the originator of some of the first verse at least."


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 12th…*

"*The Auld Hoose*" - Anne Lorne Gillies

_"Oh! the auld hoose, the auld hoose, 
What tho' the rooms were wee, 
Oh, kind hearts were dwelling there, 
And bairnies fu' o' glee. 
And wild rose and the jassamine 
Still hang upon the wa' 
Hoo mony cherished memories 
Do they sweet flow'rs reca'.

Oh, the auld Laird, the auld Laird 
Sae canty, kind and crouse. 
Hoo mony did he welcome there, 
His ain wee dear auld hoose. 
And the leddy, too, sae genty, 
There shelter'd Scoltand's heir, 
An' clipt a lock wi' her ain han' 
Frae his long yellow hair

The mavis still doth sweetly sing, 
The bluebells sweetly blaw. 
The bonnie Earn's clear, winding still 
But the auld hoose is awa'. 
The auld hoose, the auld hoose 
Deserted tho' ye be, 
There ne'er can be a new hoose, 
Will seem sae fair to me.

Still flourishing the auld pear tree 
The bairnies liked to see. 
And oh hoo often did they speir 
When ripe they a' wad be? 
The voices sweet, the wee bit feet 
Aye runnin' here and there. 
The merry shouts oh, whiles we greet 
To think we'll hear nae mair."
_

"The Auld Hoose" was written by Carilina Oliphant (Lady Nairne) about her birthplace in Gask, Perthshire.

Carolina Oliphant, Lady Nairne (16 August 1766 - 26 October 1845) - also known as Carolina Baroness Nairn in the peerage of Scotland and Baroness Keith in that of the United Kingdom - was a Scottish songwriter. Many of her songs, such as "Will ye no' come back again?" and "Charlie is my Darling", remain popular today, almost two hundred years after they were written. She usually set her words to traditional Scottish folk melodies, but sometimes contributed her own music.

Carolina Nairne and her contemporary Robert Burns were influenced by the Jacobite heritage in their establishment of a distinct Scottish identity, through what they both called national song. 
Although both working in the same genre of what might today be called traditional Scottish folksongs, Nairne and Burns display rather different attitudes in their compositions. Nairne tends to focus on an earlier romanticised version of the Scottish way of life, tinged with sadness for what is gone forever, whereas Burns displays an optimism about a better future to come.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 13th*…

"*The Auld Scotch Sangs*" - Moira Anderson






_"O sing to me the auld Scotch sangs 
I' the braid Scottish tongue. 
The sangs my father loved to hear, 
The sangs my mither sung, 
When she sat beside my cradle, 
Or croon'd me on her knee. 
And I wadna sleep, she sang sae sweet, 
The auld Scotch sangs to me. 
And I wadna sleep, she sang sae sweet 
The auld Scotch sangs to me.

Sing ony o' the auld Scotch sangs, 
The blithesome or the sad, 
They mak' me smile when I am wae, 
And greet when I am glad. 
My heart goes back to auld Scotland, 
The saut tear dims my e'e, 
And the Scotch blood leaps in a' my veins, 
As ye sing the sangs to me. 
And the Scotch blood leaps in a' my veins, 
As ye sing the sangs to me.

Sing on, sing mair o' thae auld sangs, 
For ilka ane can tell 
0' joy or sorrow i' the past 
Where mem'ry lo'es to dwell, 
Tho' hair grows grey and limbs grow auld, 
Until the day I dee, 
I'll bless the Scottish tongue that sings 
The auld Scotch sangs to me. 
I'll bless the Scottish tongue that sings 
The auld Scotch sangs to me."
_


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... August 14th…

"*Band o' Shearers*" - Long Lankin






_"Oh summer days and heather bells 
Come blooming owre yon high hill, 
There's yellow corn in a' the fields, 
And autumn brings the shearin'.

Chorus:

Bonnie lassie will ye gang 
And shear wi' me the hale day lang? 
And love will cheer us as we gang 
Tae join yon band o' shearers.

Chorus:

Bonnie lassie will ye gang 
And shear wi' me the hale day lang? 
And love will cheer us as we gang 
Tae join yon band o' shearers.

Chorus:

Oh, if the weather be owre hot 
I'll cast my cravat and my coat 
And shear wi' ye amang the lot, 
When we join yon band o' shearers.

Chorus:

And if the thistle is owre strang, 
And pierce your lily milk-white hand, 
It's wi' my hook I'll cut them down, 
When we gang tae the shearin'.

Chorus:

And if the weather be owre dry, 
They'll say there's love twixt you and I 
But we will proudly pass them by, 
When we join the band o' Shearers.

Chorus:

And when the shearin' it is done 
And slowly sets the evening sun, 
We'll have some rantin' roarin' fun, 
And gang nae mair tae the shearin'.

Final Chorus:

So bonnie lassie bricht and fair 
Will ye be mine for evermair? 
If ye'll be mine, then I'll be thine, 
And we gang nae mair tae the shearin'."_


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 15th*…

"*Barnyards of Delgaty*" - Old Blind Dogs






_"As I cam' in by Turra Market, 
Turra Market for to fee, 
I fell in wi' a mairket fairmer, 
The Barnyards of Delgaty.

Chorus

Lintin addie toorin addie, 
Lintin addie toorin ee, 
Lintin lowrin, lowrin, lowrin, 
The barnyards of Delgaty.

Chorus

He promised me the twa best horse 
That ever were in Scotland seen, 
But when I gaed doon tae the Barren Yairds, 
There was naething there but skin and bean.

Chorus

The auld black horse sat on its rump, 
The auld white mare lay on her wime. 
And for all that I could "Hup" and crack, 
They wouldna rise at yokin' time.

Chorus

When I gae to the kirk on Sunday, 
Mony's the bonnie lass I see, 
Sitting by her faither's side 
And winkin o'er the pews at me.

Chorus

I can drink and no be drunk, 
I can fecht and no be slain, 
I can lie wi another man's lass, 
And aye be welcome to my ain.

Chorus

Noo my candle is brunt oot, 
My snotter's fairly on the wane. 
Sae fare ye weel ye Barnyards 
Ye'll never catch me here again.

Chorus "
_

Bothy ballads are songs sung by farm labourers in the northeast region of Scotland.

Bothies are farm outbuildings, where unmarried labourers used to sleep, often in harsh conditions. In the evening, to entertain themselves they sang. Several Child Ballads that had died out elsewhere in the UK survived until the 1920s, sung by these workers. It was a male-only environment and some songs are obscene. They celebrated ploughmen as lovers ("The Plooman Laddies", "My Darling Ploughman Boy").

The farmlands around Aberdeen produced satirical songs, critical of working conditions. The best known is "The Barnyards of Delgaty", (a pun on "The Barren Yirds o Delgaty" meaning "The Barren Soils of Delgaty"). Real names of farmers, supervisors and farms are given, and mocked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 16th*…

"*The Birks of Aberfeldie*" - Susan Rode Morris






Chorus:

_"Bonie lassie, will ye go, 
Will ye go, will ye go, 
Bonie lassie, will ye go 
To the birks of Aberfeldie

Now simmer blinks on flowery braes, 
And o'er the crystal streamlet plays; 
Come, let us spend the lightsome days, 
In the birks of Aberfeldie!

Chorus:

The little birdies blithely sing, 
While o'er their heads the hazels hing; 
Or lightly flit on wanton wing 
In the birks of Aberfeldie!

Chorus:

The braes ascend like lofty wa's, 
The foaming stream, deep-roaring, fa's, 
O'er-hung wi' fragrant spreading shaws, 
The birks of Aberfeldie.

Chorus:

The hoary cliffs are crown'd wi' flowers, 
White o'er the linns the burnie pours, 
And, rising, weets wi' misty showers 
The birks of Aberfeldie.

Chorus:

Let Fortune's gifts at random flee, 
They ne'er shall draw a wish frae me; 
Supremely blest wi' love and thee 
In the birks of Aberfeldie. 
_

The Birks of Aberfeldy" is a song lyric written for a pre-existing melody in 1787 by Robert Burns. He was inspired to write it by the Falls of Moness and the birch trees of Aberfeldy during a tour of the Scottish Highlands with his friend William Nicol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 17th*…

"*Black is the Colour of My True Love's Hair*" - Hamish Imlach






_"But Black is the colour of my true love's hair. 
His face is like some rosy fair, 
The prettiest face and the neatest hands, 
I love the ground whereon he stands.

I love my love and well he knows, 
I love the ground whereon he goes, 
If you no more on earth I see, 
I can't serve you as you have me.

The winter's passed and the leaves are green, 
The time is passed that we have seen, 
But still I hope the time will come 
When you and I shall be as one.

I go to the Clyde for to mourn and weep, 
But satisfied I never could sleep. 
I'll write to you a few short lines, 
I'll suffer death ten thousand times.

So fare you well, my own true love 
The time has passed, but I wish you well. 
But still I hope the time will come 
When you and I will be as one.

I love my love and well he knows, 
I love the ground whereon he goes. 
The prettiest face, the neatest hands, 
I love the ground whereon he stands."

_
"Black Is the Colour (of My True Love's Hair)" (Roud 3103) is a traditional folk song first known in the USA in the Appalachian Mountains but originating from Scotland, as attributed to the reference to the Clyde in the song's lyrics. The musicologist Alan Lomax supported this Scottish origin, saying that the song was an American "re-make of British materials".


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 18th*…

"*Blue Bonnets Over the Border*" - The Corries






_"March, march, Ettrick and Teviotdale, 
Why the deil dinna ye march forward in order? 
March, march, Eskdale and Liddesdale, 
All the Blue Bonnets are bound for the Border. 
Many a banner spread 
Flutters above your.head, 
Many a crest that is famous in story. 
Mount and make ready then, 
Sons of the mountain glen, 
Fight for the Queen and the old Scottish glory.

Come from the hills where your hirsels are grazing, 
Come from the glen of the buck and the roe; 
Come to the crag where the beacon is blazing, 
Come with the buckler, the lance, and the bow. 
Trumpets are sounding, 
War-steeds are bounding, 
Stand to your arms then, and march in good order; 
England shall many a day 
Tell of the bloody fray, 
When the Blue Bonnets came over the Border."_

Sir Walter Scott was steeped in the history of the Scottish Border country where he lived for a large part of his life. Here is one of his rousing, Border marching songs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 19th*…

"*Bonnie Dundee*" - The Corries






_"Tae the lairds i' convention t'was Claverhouse spoke 
E'er the Kings crown go down, there'll be crowns to be broke; 
Then let each cavalier who loves honour and me, 
Come follow the bonnet o' bonnie Dundee.

Chorus

Come fill up my cup, come fill up my can, 
Saddle my horses and call out my men, 
And it's Ho! for the west port and let us gae free, 
And we'll follow the bonnets o' bonnie Dundee!

Dundee he is mounted, he rides doon the street, 
The bells they ring backwards, the drums they are beat, 
But the Provost, douce man, says "Just e'en let him be, 
For the toon is well rid of that de'il o' Dundee."

Chorus

There are hills beyond Pentland and lands beyond Forth, 
Be there lairds i' the south, there are chiefs i' the north! 
There are brave duniwassals, three thousand times three, 
Will cry "Hoy!" for the bonnets o' bonnie Dundee.

Chorus

Then awa' to the hills, to the lea, to the rocks, 
E'er I own a usurper, I'll couch wi' the fox! 
Then tremble, false Whigs, in the midst o' your glee, 
Ye ha' no seen the last o' my bonnets and me."_

Bonnie Dundee is the title of a poem and a song written by Walter Scott in 1825 in honour of John Graham, 7th Laird of Claverhouse, who was created 1st Viscount Dundee in November 1688, then in 1689 led a Jacobite rising in which he died, becoming a Jacobite hero.

The older tune Bonny Dundee adapted by Scott had already been used for several songs appearing under variations of that title and referring to the bonnie town of Dundee rather than to Claverhouse. Scott's song has been used as a regimental march by several Scottish regiments in the British Army and was adapted by Confederate troops during the American Civil War.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 20th*…

"*The Bonnie Earl Of Moray*" - Old Blind Dogs






_"Ye Hielan's an' ye Lowlan's 
O, where have ye been? 
They hae slain the Earl of Moray 
And lain him on the green. 
He was a braw gallant 
And he rode at the ring. 
An' the bonnie Earl of Moray 
O, he micht hae been the king! 
O, lang may his lady 
Look frae the castle Doune, 
Ere she see the Earl of Moray 
Come soundin' through the toun.

Now way be to thee, Huntly 
And wherefore did ye sae? 
I bade you bring him wi' you 
But forbade you him to slay. 
He was a braw gallant 
And he play'd at the ball 
An' the Bonnie Earl of Moray 
Was a flower among them all. 
Lang may his lady 
Look from the Castle Doune, 
Ere she see the Earl of Moray 
Come soundin' through the toun.

Ye Hielan's and ye Lowlan's 
O where hae ye been? 
They have slain the Earl of Moray 
An' laid him on the green. 
He was a braw gallant 
And he rode at the gluve 
An' the Bonnie Earl of Moray 
O, he was the Queens' true love. 
Lang will his lady 
Look frae the Castle Doune, 
Ere she see the Earl of Moray 
Come soundin' through the toun."
_

"The Bonnie Earl o' Moray" is a popular Scottish ballad, which may date from as early as the 17th century. It is catalogued as Child Ballad No. 181.

The ballad touches on a true story stemming from the rivalry of James Stewart, Earl of Moray, and the Earl of Huntly, which culminated in Huntly's murder of Moray in 1592. The exact circumstances that led to the murder are not known for certain, but both their families, the Stewarts of Doune and the Gordons of Huntly, had a history of territorial rivalry and competition for royal favour.

In his notes on the ballad Francis James Child relates how Huntly, eager to prove that Moray was plotting with the Earl of Bothwell against King James VI, received a commission to bring Moray to trial. In the attempt to apprehend Moray, the earl's house at Donibristle in Fife was set on fire and the visiting Sheriff of Moray killed. Moray fled the house, but was chased and killed in its grounds, betrayed, it was said, by the glow of his burning helmet tassle.

His last words, according to the (probably apocryphal) story related by Walter Scott, deserve special mention. Huntly slashed him across the face with his sword, and as he lay dying Moray said "Ye hae spilt a better face than yer ain" ("You have spoiled a better face than your own"). The killing was widely condemned. Moray's mother, Margaret Campbell, had a painting made of her son's dead body, as evidence of his multiple wounds, bearing the legend "God Revenge My Caus". Her intention was to show this publicly at the Cross in Edinburgh, but the King ignored her request, effectively withholding permission.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 21st*…

"*The Bonniest Lass in a' the Warld*" - Dave Shannon & Jonny Hardie






_"The bonniest lass in a' the warld, 
I've often heard them telling, 
She's up the hill, she's down the glen, 
She's in yon lonely dwelling. 
But nane could bring her to my mind 
Wha lives but in the fancy, 
Is't Kate, or Susie, Jean, or May, 
Is't Effie, Bess, or Nancy?

Now lasses a' keep a gude heart, 
Nor e'er envy a comrade, 
For be your een black, blue, or gray, 
Ye're bonniest aye to some lad. 
The tender heart, the charming smile, 
The truth that ne'er will falter, 
Are charms that never can beguile, 
And time can never alter."_


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 22nd*…

"*Bonnie George Campbell*" - Rory and Alex McEwen






_"High upon Hielands and low upon Tay, 
Bonnie George Campbell rode oot on a day. 
Saddled and bridled, sae bonnie rode he, 
Hame cam' his guid horse, but never came he.

Saddled and booted and bridled rode he, 
A plume tae his helmet, a sword at his knee. 
But toom came his saddle and bluidy tae see, 
Hame cam' his guid horse, but never came he

Doon cam' his auld mither greetin' fu' sair, 
Oot cam' his bonnie wife rivin' her hair. 
"My meadows lie green and by corn is unshorn, 
My barn it tae build and my baby's unborn."

High upon Hielands and low upon Tay, 
Bonnie George Campbell rode oot on a day. 
Saddled and bridled, sae bonnie rode he 
Hame cam' his guid horse, but never came he."

_

"Bonnie James Campbell or Bonnie George Campbell is Child ballad 210. The ballad tells of man who has gone off to fight, but only his horse returns. The name differs across variants. Several names have been suggested as the inspiration of the ballad: Archibald or James Campbell, in the Battle of Glenlivet, or Sir John Campbell of Calder, who was murdered."

"Bonnie James (or George) Campbell rides out one day. His horse returns, but he does not. His bride comes out, grieving, that the fields are still growing the harvest but he will never return. In some variants, his mother or sisters also come out when his horse returns. In one of the variants, Campbell laments that "my babe is unborn.""


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 23rd*…

"*The Bonnie Hoose o' Airlie*" - Ewan MacColl






_"It fell on a day, on a bonnie summer's day, 
When the sun shone bright and clearly, 
That there fell oot a great dispute 
Atween Argyll and Airlie.

Argyll he has mustered a thousand o' his men, 
He has marched them oot richt early; 
He has marched them in by the back o' Dunkeld, 
To plunder the bonnie hoose o' Airlie.

Lady Ogilvie she looked frae her window sae high, 
And O but she grat sairly, 
To see Argyll and a' his men 
Come to plunder the bonnie hoose o' Airlie.

"Come doon, come doon, Lady Ogilvie" he cried: 
"Come doon and kiss me fairly, 
Or I swear by the hilt o'my guid braidsword 
That I winna leave a stan'in' stane in Airlie."

"I winna come doon, ye cruel Argyll, 
I winna kiss ye fairly; 
I wadna kiss ye, fause Argyll, 
Though ye sudna leave a stan'in' stane in Airlie."

"Come tell me whaur your dowry is hid, 
Come doon and tell me fairly." 
"I winna tell ye whaur my dowry is hid, 
Though ye sudna leave a stan'in' stane in Airlie."

They socht it up and they socht it doon, 
I wat they socht it early; 
And it was below yon bowling green 
They found the dowrie o' Airlie.

"Eleven bairns I hae born 
And the twelfth ne'er saw his daddie, 
But though I had gotten as mony again, 
They sud a' gang to fecht for Charlie.

"Gin my guid lord had been at hame, 
As he's awa' for Charlie, 
There dursna a Campbell o' a' Argyll 
Set a fit on the bonnie hoose o' Airlie."

He's ta'en her by the milk-white hand, 
But he didna lead her fairly; 
He led her up to the tap o' the hill, 
Whaur she saw the burnin' o' Airlie.

The smoke and flame they rose so high 
The walls they were blackened fairly; 
And the lady laid her doon on the green to dee 
When she saw the burnin' o' Airlie."

_
"The Bonnie House of Airlie is a traditional Scottish folk song of the seventeenth century, telling the tale of the raid by Archibald Campbell, Earl of Argyll, on Airlie Castle, the home of James Ogilvy, Earl of Airlie, in the summer of 1640. A broadsheet version first appeared in 1790 and it received formal publication as number 199 in Francis Child's collection The English and Scottish Popular Ballads of 1882."

"Although there had been traditional enmity between the Campbells and Ogilvys since at least the sixteenth century, their private feud intensified in 1638, when the two clans joined opposite sides in the National Covenant rebellion: Ogilvy supported the king, Charles I, and Campbell the rebels. When James Ogilvy raised a regiment of several hundred men and marched south to the king's aid, Archibald, claiming to act on behalf of the anti-royalist alliance, seized and destroyed the castle of Airlie and, according to some accounts, brutally raped James Ogilvy's wife, Margaret."


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 24th*…

"*Bonnie Lass of Fyvie*" - Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger






_"There once was a troop of Irish dragoons 
Come marching down thru Fyfie, O. 
And the captain fell in love with a very bonnie lass 
And the name she was called was pretty Peggy-o.

There's many a bonnie lass in the glen of Auchterless 
There's many a bonnie lass in Garioch-o 
There's many a bonnie Jean in the streets of Aberdeen 
But the flower of them all lives in Fyvie, O.

O come down the stairs, Pretty Peggy, my dear 
Come down the stairs, Pretty Peggy-o 
Come down the stairs, comb back your yellow hair 
Bid a long farewell to your mammy-o.

It's braw, aye it's braw, a captain's lady for to be 
And it's braw to be a captain's lady-o. 
It's braw to ride around and to follow the camp, 
And to ride when your captain he is ready-o.

O I'll give you ribbons, love, and I'll give you rings, 
I'll give you a necklace of amber-o, 
I'll give you a silken petticoat with flounces to the knee, 
If you'll convey me doon to your chamber-o.

What would your mother think if she heard the guineas clink 
And saw the haut-boys marching all before you O? 
O little would she think gin she heard the guineas clink, 
If I followed a soldier laddie-o.

I never did intend a soldier's lady for to be, 
A soldier shall never enjoy me-o. 
I never did intend to gae tae a foreign land 
And I will never marry a soldier-o.

I'll drink nae more o your claret wine, 
I'll drink nae more o your glasses-o. 
Tomorrow is the day when we maun ride away, 
So farewell tae your Fyvie lasses-o.

The colonel he cried, mount, boys, mount,boys, mount. 
The captain, he cried, tarry-o. 
O tarry yet a while, just another day or twa, 
Til I see if the bonnie lass will marry-o.

Twas in the early morning, when we marched awa, 
And O but the captain he was sorry-o. 
The drums they did beat a merry brasselgeicht, 
And the band played the bonnie lass of Fyvie, O.

Long ere we came to the glen of Auchterlass, 
We had our captain to carry-o. 
And long ere we won into the streets of Aberdeen 
We had our captain to bury-o.

Green grow the birks on bonnie Ethanside, 
And low lie the lowlands of Fyvie, O. 
The captain's name was Ned and he died for a maid, 
He died for the bonny lass of Fyvie, O."
_
"The Bonnie Lass o' Fyvie (Roud # 545) is a Scottish folk song about a thwarted romance between a soldier and a girl. Like many folk songs, the authorship is unattributed, there is no strict version of the lyrics, and it is often referred to by its opening line "There once was a troop o' Irish dragoons". The song is also known by a variety of other names, the most common of them being "Peggy-O", "Fennario", and "The Maid of Fife"."


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 25th*…

"*Bonnie Leezie Lindsay*" - Sir Harry Lauder






_"Of sweethearts I have had a lot, 
But their names and faces I've not forgot, 
For as sure as I stand on this spot, 
I'm in love wi' bonnie Leezie Lindsay. 
When first I saw her bonnie wee face, 
It was love at first sight in my case. 
My heart it nearly left it's place, 
When I saw my bonnie Leezie Lindsay.

Chorus

For I'm coortin' bonnie Leezie Lindsay noo, 
Coortin' bonnie Leezie Lindsay noo, 
In ma time I have had a few, 
But I'm coortin' bonnie Leezie Lindsay noo

Chorus

Last winter when the frost was on 
We both went skatin' on Loch Long. 
Of coorse I had my troosers on, 
I always do when I go skatin'! 
As we went glidin' o'er the ice, 
I was very near doon once or twice, 
But Leezie sav'd me very very nice, 
For o' me she's very very careful!

Chorus

We went on a motoring tour last June, 
We started frae the toon o' Troon, 
Up mauntains, valleys roon' , 
Till we landed at Balmoral Castle. 
So when the king and the queen saw me, 
We both were invited in to tea, 
Then the king said to me, I'm very pleased to see, 
That yer coortin' bonnie Leezie Lindsay.

Last Chorus

"Yer coortin' bonnie Leezie Lindsay noo, 
Coortin' bonnie Lindsay noo, 
I would give a fiver to be you, 
To be coortin' bonnie Leezie Lindsay noo" 
_


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 26th*…

"*Bonnie Strathyre*" - Andy Stewart






_"There's meadows in Lanark and mountains in Skye,

And pastures in Hielands and Lowlands forbye; 
But there's nae greater luck that the heart could desire 
Than to herd the fine cattle in bonnie Strathyre.

O' it's up in the morn and awa' to the hill,

When the lang simmer days are sae warm and sae still, 
Till the peak O' Ben Vorlich is girdled wi' fire, 
And the evenin' fa's gently on bonnie Strathyre.

Then there's mirth in the sheiling and love in my breast,

When the sun is gane doun and the kye are at rest; 
For there's mony a prince wad be proud to aspire 
To my winsome wee Maggie, the pride O' Strathyre.

Her lips are like rowans in ripe simmer seen,

And mild as the starlicht the glint o' her e'en; 
Far sweeter her breath than the scent o' the briar, 
And her voice is sweet music in bonnie Strathyre.

Set Flora by Colin, and Maggie by me,

And we'll dance to the pipes swellin' loudly and free, 
Till the moon in the heavens climbing higher and higher 
Bids us sleep on fresh brackens in bonnie Strathyre.

Though some in the touns o' the Lowlands seek fame,

And some will gang sodgerin' far from their hame; 
Yet I'll aye herd my cattle, and bigg my ain byre, 
And love my ain Maggie in bonnie Strathyre."_


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 27th*…

"*Bonnie Wee Jeannie McColl*" - The Alexander Brothers






_"Chorus

A fine wee lass, a bonnie wee lass, is bonnie wee Jeannie McColl; 
I gave her my mother's engagement ring and a bonnie wee tartan shawl. 
I met her at a waddin' in the Co-operative Hall 
I wis the best man and she was the belle of the ball.

The very first nicht I met her, she was awfy, awfy shy, 
The rain cam' pourin' doon, but she was happy, so was I. 
We ran like mad for shelter, an' we landed up a stair, 
The rain cam' poorin' oot o' ma breeks, but och I didna care: 
For she's.....

Chorus

Noo I've wad my Jeannie, an' bairnies we have three, 
Two dochters and a braw wee lad, that sits upon my knee. 
They're richt wee holy terrors, an' they're never still for lang, 
But they sit an' listen every nicht, while I sing to them this sang: 
Oh it's ....

Chorus

_


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 28th*…

"*Bonnie Wee Thing*" - Peter Mallan & Duncan MacRae






_"Chorus

Bonnie wee thing, cannie wee thing, 
Lovely wee thing wer't thou mine, 
I wad wear thee in my bosom, 
Lest my jewel I should tine.

Wistfully, I look and languish 
In that bonnie face of thine. 
And my heart it stounds wi' anguish 
Lest my wee thing be na mine.

Chorus

Wit and Grace and Love and Beauty 
In ae constellation shine! 
To adore thee is my duty 
Goddess o' this soul o' mine!

Chorus"

_


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 29th*…

"*Bonnie Wells o' Wearie*" - Kenneth McKellar






_"Come let us climb auld Arthur Seat, 
When summer flow'rs are blooming; 
When golden broom and heather bells 
Are a' the air perfuming. 
When sweet May gowans deck the braes, 
The hours flee past fu' cheerie, 
Where bonnie lassies bleach their claes 
Beside the Wells o' Wearie!

Chorus:

The bonnie Wells o' Wearie! 
The bonnie Wells o' Wearie! 
Come let us spend a summer day 
Beside the Wells o' Wearie!

The "Lily o' St. Leonards" there 
Oft spent a sweet May morning, 
Wi' gowans gay and sweet blue-bells 
Her golden locks adorning. 
And there the "Laird o' Dumbiedikes" 
Aft gaed to woo his dearie, 
And watch his fleecy flocks wi' care, 
Beside the Wells o' Wearie!

Chorus:

There Scotland's Queen in stormy times 
Forgot her saddest story; 
There brave Prince Charlie led his clans 
To deeds o' martial glory. 
When Johnnie Cope, wi' a' his men 
Were scatter'd tamplinteerie, 
There Scotland's banner proudly waved 
Beside the Wells o' Wearie!

Chorus:

Then let us hail auld Arthur Seat: 
Like Scotland's rampant lion, 
It tow'rs, a wonder o' the world, 
The wildest storms defyin'. 
Wi' dauntless front 'neath summer skies, 
Or wintry blasts sae dreary, 
It stands in peace or war to guard 
The bonnie Wells o' Wearie!

Chorus:

O lang may bonnie lassies fair 
Wi' Nature's charms around them, 
Still bleach their claes on flow'ry braes, 
Wi' nae sad cares to wound them! 
Lang may her sons 'mid fairy scenes, 
Wi' hearts richt leal and cheerie, 
Still meet to sing their patriot sangs 
Beside the Wells o' Wearie!"_

"The "Wells o' Wearie" used to be at the southern end of Holyrood Park in Edinburgh. Arthur's Seat, mentioned in the song, is close by and the Lily of St Leonard's and the Laird in the 2nd verse are characters in Scott's "Heart of Midlothian"."


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 29th*…

"*Braes of Balquhidder*" - The Tannahill Weavers






_"Will you go lassie go 
To the braes of Balquidder 
Where the high mountains run 
And the bonnie blooming heather 
Where the ram and the deer 
They go bounding together 
Spend a long summer day 
By the braes of Balquidder

Oh no sir, she said, 
I am too young to be your lover 
For my age is scarce sixteen 
And I dare not for my mother 
And beside being so young 
I am afraid you're some deceiver 
That have come to charm me here 
By the braes of Balquidder

Your beauty soon will alter 
I will deprive you of this chance 
And live happy with some other 
I will roam this world all over 
Until I find some maid of honour 
That will go along with me 
To the braes of Balquidder

Oh come back, oh come back 
For I think you're no deceiver 
Oh come back, oh come back 
I will never love none other 
I will leave all my friends 
Father, Mother, Sister, Brother 
And I will go along with you 
To the braes of Balquidder

Oh now they have gone 
To that bonnie highland mountain 
For to view the green fields 
Likewise its silvery fountain 
Its there they are united 
And joined in love together 
Spend a long summer day 
By the braes of Balquidder"_


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 30th*…

"*The Braes o' Gleniffer*" - Jock Tamson's Bairns






_"Keen blaws the wind o'er the Braes o' Gleniffer. 
The auld castle's turrets are cover'd wi' snaw; 
How chang'd frae the time when I met wi' my lover 
Amang the broom bushes by Stanley green shaw: 
The wild flow'rs o' simmer were spread a' sae bonnie, 
The mavis sang sweet frae the green birken tree: 
But far to the camp they hae march'd my dear Johnnie, 
And now it is winter wi' nature and me.

Then ilk thing around us was blithesome and cheery, 
Then ilk thing around us was bonny and braw; 
Now naething is heard but the wind whistling dreary, 
And naething is seen but the wide-spreading snaw. 
The trees are a' bare, and the birds mute and dowie, 
They shake the cauld drift frae their wings as they flee, 
And chirp out their plaints, seeming wae for my Johnnie,-- 
'Tis winter wi' them, and 'tis winter wi' me.

Yon cauld sleety cloud skiffs alang the bleak mountain, 
And shakes the dark firs on the stey rocky brae, 
While down the deep glen bawls the snaw-flooded fountain, 
That murmur'd sae sweet to my laddie and me. 
'Tis no its loud roar on the wintry wind swellin', 
'Tis no the cauld blast brings the tears i' my e'e, 
For, O gin I saw but my bonny Scotch callan, 
The dark days o' winter were simmer to me!"
_

"Robert Tannahill was born in Paisley (there is a memorial plaque at his birthplace in Castle Street) and the Glennifer Braes are only a few miles south of there and his poetry was often inspired by the countryside around Paisley. Despite having a deformity in his right leg, he would go for long walks in the Gleniffer Braes above the town. The Braes o' Gleniffer is one of his best-known songs."


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 31st*…

"*Breakfast in My Bed on Sunday Morning*" - Sir Harry Lauder






_"I never, never worry, worry, and I never, never grieve. 
I take things nice and easy - what I canna take, I leave. 
I work the whole week round, frae early morn till late at nicht. 
On Saturday, I eagerly look forword wae delicht to....

Chorus

Beautiful Sunday! I wish it would never come Monday! 
For I lie between the sheets my bed adornin'! 
O, it's very nice, yes it's very very nice 
To get yer breakfast in yer bed on Sunday morning.

What joy, what great delicht it is, to hear the kirk bells ring! 
I wouldn't miss their welcome sound, no not for anythin' 
When they commence to ring, I rise, but if it looks like rain, 
I fill my pipe, then licht it, and go back to bed again on...

Chorus (twice)"_


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

A rather sweet but sad song of the Scottish diaspora. Being an immigrant myself this one touches the heart.

The words (mostly) are by the Canadian poet Alexander Glendinning, and the the tune is based on 'Miss Admiral Gordon's Strathspey', an otherwise jolly reel by William Marshall (1748-1833).

I don't know who was first to put the words and the music together, but the version I have is by Stan Rogers. I also have the Jean Redpath version which is very nice as well.

Stan Rogers - Scarborough Settler's Lament





Away with Canada's muddy creeks
And Canada's fields of pine
Your land of wheat is a goodly land,
But oh, it is not mine.
The heathy hill, the grassy dale.
The daisy spangled lea,
The purling burn and craggy linn
Auld Scotia's land give me.

Oh, I would like to hear again
The lark on Tinny's hill
And see the wee bit gowany
That blooms beside the rill.
Like banished Swiss who views afar
His Alps with longing e'e.
I gaze upon the morning star
That shines on my country.

No more I'll win by Eskdale Pen
Or Pentland's craggy comb.
The days can ne'er come back again
Of thirty years that's gone,
But fancy oft at midnight hour
Will steal across the sea.
Yestre'en amidst a pleasant dream
I saw my own country.

Each scene that met my view
Brought childhood's joys to mind.
The blackbird sang on Tushey linn
The song he sang lang syne.
But like a dream time flies away
Again the morning came.
And I awoke in Canada,
Three thousand miles from hame.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 1st*…

"*Broom of Cowdenknowes*" - Cherish The Ladies with Dierdre Connolly -






_Alternate Version_ -

"*Broom of Cowdenknowes*" - Silly Wizard -






_"How blithe each morn was I tae see 
My lass came o'er the hill. 
She skipped the burn and ran tae me, 
I met her with good will.

O the broom, the bonnie, bonnie broom 
The broom o' the cowdenknowes. 
Fain would I be in the north country 
Herding her father's ewes.

We neither herded ewes nor lamb 
While the flock near us lay. 
She gathered in the sheep at night 
And cheered me all the day

Hard fate that I should banished be 
Gone way o'er hill and moor, 
Because I loved the fairest lass 
That ever yet was born.

Adieu, ye cowdenknowes, adieu. 
Farewell all pleasures there 
To wander by her side again 
Is all I crave or care."
_


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 2nd…*

"*The Bluebells of Scotland*" - The Corries






_"Oh where, tell me where, has your Highland laddie gone?
Oh where, tell me where, has your Highland laddie gone?
He's gone wi' streaming banners where noble deeds are done
And it's oh, in my heart I wish him safe at home

Oh where, tell me where, did your Highland laddie dwell?
Oh where, tell me where, did your Highland laddie dwell?
He dwelt in Bonnie Scotland, where blooms the sweet blue bell
And it's oh, in my heart I lo'ed my laddie well

Oh what, tell me what, does your Highland laddie wear?
Oh what, tell me what, does your Highland laddie wear?
A bonnet with a lofty plume, and on his breast a plaid
And it's oh, in my heart I lo'ed my Highland lad

Oh what, tell me what, if your Highland laddie is slain?
Oh what, tell me what, if your Highland laddie is slain?
Oh no, true love will be his guard and bring him safe again
For it's oh, my heart would break if my Highland lad were slain"
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 3rd*…

"*Ca' the Yowes*" - Dougie MacLean






_"Chorus

Ca' the yowes to the knowes, 
Ca' them where the heather grows, 
Ca' them where the burnie rowes, 
My bonie dearie.

Hark, the mavis e'ening sang 
Sounding Clouden's woods amang 
Then a-faulding let us gang. 
My bonie dearie.

Chorus

We'll gae down by Clouden side, 
Thro the hazels, spreading wide 
O'er the waves that sweetly glide 
To the moon sae clearly.

Chorus

Yonder Clouden's silent towers 
Where, at moonshine's midnight hours, 
O'er the dewy bending flowers 
Fairies dance sae cheery.

Chorus

Ghaist nor bogle shalt thou fear 
Thou'rt to Love and Heav'n sae dear 
Nocht of ill may come thee near, 
My bonie dearie.

Chorus"_


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 4th*…

"*Caller Herrin'*" - Anne Lorne Gillies






_"Chorus

Wha'll buy my caller herrin'? 
They're bonnie fish and halesome farin'; 
Wha'll buy my caller herrin', 
New drawn frae the Forth?

When ye were sleepin' on your pillows, 
Dream'd ye aught o' our puir fellows, 
Darkling as they fac'd the billows, 
A' to fill the woven willows? 
Buy my caller herrin', 
New drawn frae the Forth.

Chorus

Wha'll buy my caller herrin'? 
They're no brought here without brave darin'; 
Buy my caller herrin', 
Haul'd through wind and rain.

Chorus

WhaIl buy my caller herrin'? 
Oh, ye may ca' them vulgar farin' 
Wives and mithers, maist despairin', 
Ca' them lives o' men.

Chorus

When the creel o' herrin' passes, 
Ladies-clad in silks and laces, 
Gather in their braw pelisses, 
Cast their heads and screw their faces,

Chorus

Caller herrin's no got lightlie: 
Ye can trip the spring fu' tightlie; 
Spite o' tauntin', flauntin', flingin', 
Gow had set you a' a-singing

Chorus

Neebour wives, now tent my tellin'; 
When the bonnie fish ye're sellin', 
At ae word be in yere dealin' - 
Truth will stand when a' thin's failin',

Chorus "
_
"Caller Herrin'" is a Scottish song, the music by Nathaniel Gow (1763-1831), and the words by Carolina Nairne (1766-1845).

"Caller herrin'" means fresh herring. It was the traditional cry of Newhaven fishwives, who carried in creels freshly caught herring which they sold from door to door. Gow, a violinist and bandleader of Edinburgh, incorporated this cry, and also the bells of St Andrew's Church, into his composition, written about 1798. It became one of his best-known tunes.

Carolina Oliphant, Lady Nairne, was a songwriter, using the pseudonym "Mrs Bogan of Bogan". Attending balls in country houses of Perthshire, she heard the music of Nathaniel Gow, and wrote words for "Caller Herrin'"


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 5th*…

"*Cam' ye by Athol*" - The Tannahill Weavers






_"Cam' ye by Athol, lad wi' the philabeg, 
Down by the Tummel, or banks of the Garry? 
Saw ye the lads, wi' their bonnets an' white cockades, 
Leaving their mountains to follow Prince Charlie.

Chorus

Follow thee, follow thee, wha wadna follow thee? 
Long has thou lov'd an' trusted us fairly! 
Charlie, Charlie, wha wadna follow thee? 
King o' the Highland hearts, bonnie Charlie.

I hae but ae son, my gallant young Donald; 
But if I had ten, they should follow Glengarry; 
Health to MacDonald and gallant Clan Ronald, 
For these are the men that will die for their Charlie.

Chorus

I'll go to Lochiel, and Appin, and kneel to them; 
Down by Lord Murray and Roy of Kildarlie; 
Brave Mackintosh, he shall fly to the field wi' them; 
These are the lads I can trust wi' my Charlie.

Chorus

Down by thro' the Lowlands, down wi' the whigamore, 
Loyal true Highlanders, down wi' them rarely; 
Ronald and Donald drive on wi' the braid claymore, 
Over the necks o' the foes o' Prince Charlie.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 6th…*

"*Charlie Is My Darling*" - Eddi Reader






_"Twas on a Monday morning, 
Right early in the year, 
When Charlie came to our town 
The Young Chevalier.

Chorus

Charlie is my darling, my darling, my darling. 
Charlie is my darling, the young Chevalier. 
As he cam' marchin' up the street, 
The pipes played loud and clear. 
And a' the folk cam' rinnin' out 
To meet the Chevalier.

Chorus

Wi' highland bonnets on their heads 
And claymores bright and clear, 
They cam' to fight for Scotland's right 
And the young Chevalier.

Chorus

They've left their bonnie highland hills, 
Their wives and bairnies dear, 
To draw the sword for Scotland's lord, 
The young Chevalier.

Chorus

Oh, there were many beating hearts, 
And mony a hope and fear, 
And mony were the pray'rs put up, 
For the young Chevalier.

Chorus " _


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 7th…*

"*Come Owre the Stream*" - The Corries






_"Chorus:

Come owre the stream Charlie, 
Dear Charlie, brave Charlie, 
Come owre the stream Charlie, 
And dine wi' MacLean; 
And though you be weary 
We'll mak' your heart cheery, 
And welcome our Charlie; 
And his loyal train.

We'll bring down the track dear 
We'll bring down the black steer, 
The lamb from the brecken 
And doe from the glen. 
The salt sea we'll harry, 
And bring to oor Charlie, 
The cream from the bothy 
And curd from the pen.

Chorus

And you shall drink freely 
The dews of Glen Sheerly 
That stream in the starlight 
When kings dinna ken; 
And deep be your meed 
O' the wine that is red, 
To drink to your sire 
And his frien' the MacLean.

Chorus

If aught will invite you, 
Or more will delight you 
'Tis ready a troop 
Of oor bold Hieland men 
Shall range on the heather 
Wi' bonnet and feather, 
Strong arms and broad claymores, 
Three hundred and ten

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 8th…*

"*Comin' Through The Rye/ Dram Behind The Curtain"*" - Eddi Reader






_"Comin' through the rye, poor bodies
comin' through the rye
gin a body meet a body
need a body cry

Jenny's all wet, poor body
Jenny's seldom dry
she's draigl't all her petticoaties
comin' through the rye

comin' through the rye

gin a body meet a body
comin' through the rye
gin a body kiss a body
need a body cry

every lassie has a laddie,
none they say have I
well, all the lassies smile at me, when
comin' through the rye

through the rye

- Dram behind the curtain

comin' through the rye, poor bodies
comin' through the rye
comin' through the rye, poor bodies
comin' through the rye

Jenny's all wet, poor body
Jenny's seldom dry
she's draigl't all her petticoats
comin' through the rye

through the rye

- Dram behind the curtain, vocalize backing vocal

oh, she's draigl't all her petticoaties
comin' through the rye"

_


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 9th…*

"*Contented Wi' Little and Cantie Wi' Mair*" -

The Scottish Early Music Consort






_"Contented wi' little, and cantie wi' mair, 
Whene'er I foregather wi' Sorrow and Care, 
I gie them a skelp as they're creepin' alang, 
Wi' a cog o' guid swats, and an auld Scottish sang.

I whyles claw the elbow o' troublesome Thought; 
But man is a sodger, and life is a faught: 
My mirth and gude humour are coin in my pouch, 
And my Freedom's my lairdship nae monarch daur touch.

A towmond o' trouble, should that be my fa', 
A night o' gude fellowship sowthers it a': 
When at the blythe end o' our journey at last, 
Wha the deil ever thinks o' the road he has past!

Blind Chance, let her snapper and stoyte on her way; 
Be't to me, be't frae me, e'en let the jade gae: 
Come Ease, or come Travail, come Pleasure or Pain, 
My warst word is:- "Welcome, and welcome again!"" 
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 10th…*

"*Coulters Candy*" - Steam Jenny






_"Ally, bally, ally bally bee, 
Sittin' on yer mammy's knee 
Greetin' for anither bawbee, 
Tae buy mair Coulter's candy.

Poor wee Jeannie's lookin' affa thin, 
A rickle o' banes covered ower wi' skin, 
Noo she's gettin' a double chin 
Wi' sookin' Coulter's Candy.

Ally, bally, ally bally bee, 
Sittin' on yer mammy's knee 
Greetin' for anither bawbee, 
Tae buy mair Coulter's candy.

Little Annie's greetin' tae 
Sae whit can puir wee Mammy dae 
But gie them a penny atween them twae 
Tae buy mair Coulter's Candy.

Ally, bally, ally bally bee, 
Sittin' on yer mammy's knee 
Greetin' for anither bawbee, 
Tae buy mair Coulter's candy.

Mammy gie me ma thrifty doon 
Here's auld Coulter comin' roon 
Wi' a basket on his croon 
Selling Coulter's Candy.

Ally, bally, ally bally bee, 
Sittin' on yer mammy's knee 
Greetin' for anither bawbee, 
Tae buy mair Coulter's candy."
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 11th…*

"*The Day We Went to Rothesay, O!*" - Jean Redpath






_"One Hogmany at Glesca Fair, 
There was me, mysel' and sev'ral mair, 
We a' went off to hae a tear 
An' spend the nicht in Rothesay, O, 
We wandered thro' the Broomielaw, 
Thro' wind an' rain an' sleet an' snaw, 
And at forty minutes after twa, 
We got the length o' Rothesay, O.

Chorus:

A dirrum a doo a dum a day, 
A dirrum a doo a daddy O, 
A dirrum a doo a dum a day, 
The day we went to Rothesay, O.

A sodger lad named Ru'glen Will, 
Wha's regiment's lyin' at Barra Hill, 
Gaed off wi' a tanner to get a gill 
In a public hoose in Rothesay, O. 
Said he 'I think I'd like to sing' 
Said I 'Ye'll no' dae sic a thing' 
He said 'Clear the room and I'll mak' a ring 
And I'll fecht them all in Rothesay, O.

Chorus

In search of lodgins we did slide, 
To find a place where we could bide; 
There was eighty-twa o' us inside 
In a single room in Rothesay, O. 
We a' lay doon to tak' our ease, 
When somebody happened for to sneeze, 
And he wakened half a million fleas 
In a single room in Rothesay, O.

Chorus

There were several different kinds of bugs, 
Some had feet like dyer's clogs, 
And they sat on the bed and they cockit their lugs, 
And cried 'Hurrah for Rothesay, O ! 
'O noo', says I, 'we'll have to 'lope' 
So we went and joined the Band O'Hope, 
But the polis wouldna let us stop 
Another nicht in Rothesay, O.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 12th…*

"*The Deil's Awa' Wi' Th' Exciseman*" - Ewan MacColl






_"The Deil cam fiddlin' through the toun 
And danced awa' wi' th' exciseman, 
And ilka wife cried, 'Auld Mahoun, 
I wish you luck o' the prize, man.'

Chorus

The Deil's awa,' the Deil's awa', 
The Deil's awa' wi' th' exciseman. 
He's danced awa', he's danced awa', 
He's danced awa' wl' th' exciseman.

We'll mak oor maut and we'll brew our drink. 
We'll laugh, sing and rejoice, man, 
And mony braw thanks to the muckle black Deil 
That danced awa' wi' th' exciseman.

Chorus

There's threesome reels; there's foursome reels 
There's hornpipes and strathspeys, man, 
But the ae best dance that cam o'er our land 
Was 'The Deil's Awa' Wi' Th' Exciseman'.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 13th…*

"*Down In The Glen*" - Moray West & The Orchestra of Scottish Opera






_"Twilight is softly falling as the sun sinks in the West, 
The one I love is calling, "Shepherd, come home to rest."

Chorus:

At hush of even-tide, 
O'er the hills beyond the Clyde, 
I go roaming to my heaven, 
Down in the Glen

Though humble it may be, 
There an angel waits for me, 
In that lonely little heaven, 
Down in the glen.

Chorus

Across the moonlit heather, 
My lassie calls as I roam, 
'Tis soon we'll be together 
In that heaven we call "home".

Chorus

The sheep are in the fold, 
And there's peace worth more than gold, 
For that shepherd in that heaven, 
Down in the glen.

Chorus _


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 14th…*

"*An Eriskay Love Lilt*" - Glasgow Orpheus Choir 






_"Chorus

Bheir me o, horo van o 
Bheir me o, horo van ee 
Bheir me o, o horo ho 
Sad am I, without thee.

Thou'rt the music of my heart; 
Harp of joy, o cruit mo chruidh; 
Moon of guidance by night; 
Strength and light thou'rt to me.

Chorus

In the morning, when I go 
To the white and shining sea, 
In the calling of the seals 
Thy soft calling to me.

Chorus

When I'm lonely, dear white heart, 
Black the night and wild the sea, 
By love's light, my foot finds 
The old pathway to me.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 15th…*

"*Fareweel Tae Tarwathie*" - Judy Collins






"_Fareweel tae Tarwathie, adieu, Mormond Hill, 
And the dear land o' Crimond, I bid you fareweel. 
I am bound now for Greenland and ready to sail, 
In hopes to find riches a-hunting the whale.

Our ship is weel-rigged and ready to sail, 
Our crew they are anxious to follow the whale, 
Where the icebergs do float and the stormy winds blaw, 
And the land and the ocean are covered wi' snaw.

The cold coast o' Greenland is barren and bare, 
No seed-time nor harvest is ever known there, 
And the birds here sing sweetly on mountain and dale, 
But there isna a birdie tae sing tae the whale.

There is no habitation for a man to live there, 
And the king of that country is the wild Greenland bear, 
And there'll be no temptation to tarry long there, 
With our ship bumper full we will homeward repair."_


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 16th…*

"*Farewell to Lochaber*" - Annie Grace






_"Farewell to Lochaber, farewell to my Jean, 
Where heartsome wi' her I ha'e mony day been, 
For Lochaber no more, Lochaber no more, 
We'll maybe return to Lochaber no more.

These tears that I shed they are all for my dear, 
And no' for the dangers attending or weir; 
Tho' borne on rough seas to a far distant shore. 
Maybe to return to Lochaber no more.

Though hurricanes rise, though rise ev'ry wind, 
No tempest can equal the storm in my mind; 
Tho loudest of thunders or louder waves roar, 
There's nothing like leavin' my love on the shore.

To leave thee behind me, my heart is sair pain'd, 
But by ease that's inglorious no fame can be gain'd; 
And beauty and love's the reward of the brave, 
And I maun deserve it before I can crave.

Then glory, my Jeanie, maun plead my excuse, 
Since honour commands me, how can I refuse? 
Without it I ne'er can have merrit for thee; 
And losing thy favour, I'd better not be.

I go then, my lass, to win honour and fame; 
And if I should chance to come gloriously hame, 
I'll bring a heart to thee, with love running o'er, 
And then I'll leave thee an' Lochaber no more. "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 17th…*

"*Flow Gently, Sweet Afton*" - Betty Sanders






_"Flow gently, sweet Afton, amang thy green braes, 
Flow gently, I'll sing thee a song in thy praise. 
My Mary's asleep by thy murmuring stream, 
Flow gently, sweet Afton, disturb not her dream. 
Though stock-dove whose echo resounds from the hill, 
Ye wild whistling blackbirds in yon thorny dell, 
Thou green created lapwing, thy screaming fore-bear, 
I charge you, disturb not my slumbering fair.

How lofty, sweet Afton, thy neighbouring hills, 
Far marked with the courses of clear winding rills. 
There daily I wander, as morn rises high, 
My flocks and my Mary's sweet cot in my eye. 
How pleasant thy banks and green valleys below, 
Where wild in the woodlands the primroses blow. 
There oft, as mild evening creeps over the lea, 
The sweet scented birk shades my Mary and me.

Thy crystal stream, Afton, how lovely it glides 
And winds by the cot where my Mary resides. 
How wanton thy waters her snowy feet lave, 
As gathering sweet flow'rets, she stems thy clear wave. 
Flow gently, sweet Afton, amang thy green braes, 
Flow gently , sweet river, the theme of my lays. 
My Mary's asleep by thy murmuring stream, 
Flow gently, sweet Afton, disturb not her dream. "
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 18th…*

"*The Flowers of the Forest*" - Isla St. Clair

_"I've heard the lilting, at the yowe-milking, 
Lasses a-lilting before dawn o' day; 
But now they are moaning on ilka green loaning; 
"The Flowers of the Forest are a' wede away".

As buchts, in the morning, nae blythe lads are scorning; 
The lasses are lonely and dowie and wae. 
Nae daffin', nae gabbin', but sighing and sobbing, 
Ilk ane lifts her leglen, and hies her away.

In hairst, at the shearing, nae youths now are jeering, 
The Bandsters are lyart, and runkled and grey. 
At fair or at preaching, nae wooing, nae fleeching, 
The Flowers of the Forest are a' wede away.

At e'en, in the gloaming, nae swankies are roaming, 
'Bout stacks wi' the lasses at bogle to play. 
But ilk ane sits drearie, lamenting her dearie, 
The Flowers of the Forest are a' wede away.

Dule and wae for the order sent our lads to the Border; 
The English, for ance, by guile wan the day: 
The Flowers of the Forest, that foucht aye the foremost, 
The prime o' our land are cauld in the clay.

We'll hae nae mair lilting, at the yowe-milking, 
Women and bairns are dowie and wae. 
Sighing and moaning, on ilka green loaning, 
The Flowers of the forest are all wede away. "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 19th…*

*"For The Sake O' Somebody" - Scottish Early Music Consort*





_
"My heart is sair - I dare na tell - 
My heart is sair for Somebody; 
I could wake a winter night 
For the sake o' Somebody. 
O-hon! for Somebody! 
O-hey! for Somebody! 
I could range the world around, 
For the sake o' Somebody.

Ye Powers that smile on virtuous love, 
O, sweetly smile on Somebody! 
Frae ilka danger keep him free, 
And send me safe my Somebody! 
O-hon! for Somebody! 
O-hey! for Somebody! 
I wad do-what wad I not? 
For the sake o' Somebody."_


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 20th…*

*"Fou the Noo" - Sir Harry Lauder*






_"I just come frae a weddin', or a fun'ral, 
A christ'nin' or somethin' of the kind, 
And the stuff that I've been drinkin' took my noodle, 
And to what or where I've been I canna mind. 
I feel as brave as any highway robber; 
I've the courage of a dozen men the noo; 
I'm a miserable devil when I'm sober 
But I'm very, very happy when I'm fou!

Chorus

And I'm fou the noo! absolutely fou! 
But I adore the country I was born in. 
My name is Jock McGraw and I dinna care a straw 
For I've somethin' in the bottle for the mornin' 
And I'm fou the noo! Absolutely fou! 
But I adore the country I was born in. 
My name is Jock McGraw and I dinna care a straw 
For I've somethin' in the bottle for the mornin'!

If ye take a Five Pound Note to light your pipe with; 
If ye think a bassinette's a motor car; 
If ye lift the doormat up to wipe your nose with, 
If you're in your hoose and don't know where you are; 
If you kiss a policeman and say "Hoo dearly, 
My dearest darlin' pet hoo, I love you" 
Well then that denotes conclusively and clearly. 
That, like me, ma freen's, yer absolutely fou!

Chorus

I felt quite mad when coming roon the corner, 
A lamp post struck me richt between the eyes! 
Ma blood got up I wanted to be fighting, 
Because the thing did not apologize. 
Just after that I tumbled oe'r a doorstep, 
"Thieves!" "Murder!" and "Police!" I cried, 
But I'm goin' to make the owner compensate me, 
For his negligence in leaving it outside."_


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 21st...*

"*The Gallowa' Hills*" - *Highland Reign*






_"I'll tak' my plaidie contented to be, 
A wee bittie kilted abune my knee, 
An' I'll gie my pipes another blaw, 
An' I'll gang oot o'er the hills tae Gallowa'.

Chorus:

Oh the Gallowa' hills are covered wi' broom, 
Wi' heather bells in bonnie bloom, 
Wi' heather bells an' rivers a' 
An' I'll gang oot o'er the hills tae Gallowa'.

For I say bonnie lassie will ye come wi' me 
Tae share your lot in a far country 
For tae share your lot when doon fa's a' 
An' we'll gang oot ower the hills tae Gallowa'.

Chorus:

For I'll sell my rock, an' I'll sell my reel, 
I'll sell my granny's spinning wheel, 
I will sell them a' when doon fa's a', 
An' we'll gang oot ower the hills tae Gallowa'. Chorus: _


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 22nd*...

"*A Gordon for Me*" - Eleanor Glover and The White Heather Band






_"I'm Geordie MacKay of the H. L. I. 
I'm fond of the lassies and a drappie forbye, 
One day when out walking I chanced to see, 
A bonnie wee lass wi' a glint in her ee' 
Says I to the lassie "Will you walk foe a while? 
I'll buy you a bonnet and we'll do it in style, 
My kilt is Mackenzie o' the H. L.I." 
She look'd at me shyly and said wi' a sigh.

Chorus

A Gordon for me, a Gordon for me, 
If ye're no a Gordon ye're no use to me. 
The Black Watch are braw, the Seaforths and a' 
But the cocky wee Gordon's the pride o' them a'.

I courted that girl on the banks of the Dee, 
I made up my mind she was fashioned for me, 
Soon I was a' thinking how nice it would be 
If she would consent to get married to me. 
The day we were wed, the grass was so green, 
The sun was as bright as the light in her 'een, 
Now we've two bonnie lassies who sit on her knee, 
While she sings the song she once sang to me.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 23rd...*

*"Granny's Hielan' Hame" - The Alexander Brothers*






_"Chorus:

Where the heather bells are blooming just outside Granny's door, 
Where as laddies there we played in the days of long ago. 
Neath the shadow of Ben Bhragie and Golspie's loudly stane, 
How I wished that I could see my Granny's Hielan' hame.

Away in the Hielands 
There stands a wee hoose, 
And it stands on the breast of the brae. 
Where we played as laddies 
Sae long long ago, 
And it seems it was just yesterday.

Chorus

I can still see old Granny, 
A smile on her face, 
As sweet as the heather dew, 
When she kissed me good-bye 
Wi' a tear in her eye, 
And said, 'Laddie may God bless you'.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 24th...*

*"Green Grow the Rashes O!" - Eddi Reader*






_"Chorus:

Green grow the rashes O! 
Green grow the rashes O! 
The sweetest hour that e'er I spent 
Were spent among the lasses O!

There's naught but care on ev'ry han', 
In ev'ry hour that passes, O! 
What signifies the life o' man, 
An' 'twere na for the lasses O?

Chorus:

The war'ly race may riches chase, 
An riches may fly them, O! 
An tho at last they catch them fast, 
Their hearts can ne'er enjoy them, O!

Chorus:

But gie me a cannie hour at e'en 
My arms about my dearie, O! 
An war'ly cares and warldly men, 
May a' gae tapsalteerie, O!

Chorus:

For you sae douce wha sneer at this, 
Ye're not but senseless asses, O! 
The wisest man the warl' e'er saw, 
He dearly loved the lasses, O!

Chorus:

Auld Nature swears the lovely dears, 
Her noblest work she classes, O! 
Her prentice han' she tried on man, 
An' then she made the lasses, O!

Chorus: "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 25th...*

*"A Scottish Soldier (The Green Hills Of Tyrol)" - Andy Stewart*






_"There was a soldier, a Scottish soldier, 
Who wandered far away and soldiered far away, 
There was none bolder, with good broad shoulders, 
He fought in many a fray and fought and won. 
He's seen the glory, he's told the story, 
Of battles glorious and deeds victorious. 
But now he's sighing, his heart is crying, 
To leave these green hills of Tyrol.

Chorus:

Because these green hills are not Highland hills 
Or the Island's hills, they're not my land's hills, 
As fair as these green foreign hills may be 
They are not the hills of home.

And now this soldier, this Scottish soldier, 
Who wandered far away and soldiered far away, 
Sees leaves are falling, and death is calling, 
And he will fade away, on that dark land. 
He called his piper, his trusty piper, 
And bade him sound away, a pibroch sad to play, 
Upon a hillside, a Scottish hillside 
Not on these green hills of Tyrol

Chorus:

And now this soldier, this Scottish soldier, 
Who wanders far no more, and soldiers far no more, 
Now on a hillside, a Scottish hillside, 
You'll see a piper play this soldier home. 
He's seen the glory, he's told the story, 
Of battles glorious, and deeds victorious; 
But he will cease now, he is at peace now, 
Far from these green hills of Tyrol"_


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 26th...*

*"Hail Caledonia!" - Robert Wilson*






_"Hail Caledonia! land of my childhood, 
Home of my birth, so radiant and fair. 
Though I have roam'd through the world and its beauties, 
Nowhere on earth with thee can compare. 
Thou art majestic and regal in splendour, 
Thou art the land of the gallant and free, 
Lassies with hearts aye so true and so tender. 
Hail Caledonia! how I love thee!

Chorus

Let the Irish sing of their Em'rld Isle 
Where the four leav'd shamrock grows, 
Let the English praise their valleys and braes, 
And the bonny blooming rose, 
But give me the land of the heather and the kilt, 
The mountain and the river, 
For the blood leaps in my veins 
When I hear the bagpipe's strains 
Scotland, dear old Scotland forever!

Chorus

Hail Caledonia! birthplace of heroes 
Whose names are scribed on the parchment of fame; 
Heroes whose lives were a noble example 
That others might follow and honour thy name. 
Scotchmen, I give you a toast, make it your toast 
Fill up your glasses, aye, full to the brim: 
Here's to Auld Scotland, her lads and her lassies - 
Long rule Britannia! God save the King!

Chorus

Hail Caledonia! thy name acts like magic 
On each Scottish heart when they're far o'er the sea. 
Down in the South when their day's work is over 
Their thoughts turn back, dear old Scotland to thee. 
Thy sons are respected and lov'd o'er the world. 
A Scotchman is always so staunch and so true. 
And if in battle his standard's unfurl'd, 
He'll give his life's blood, Caledonia for you.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 27th...*

*"The Haughs o' Cromdale" - Andy M. Stewart & Manus Lunny*





_
"As I came in by Auchindoun, 
A little wee bit frae the toun, 
When to the Highlands I was bound, 
To view the haughs of Cromdale, 
I met a man in tartan trews, 
I speir'd at him what was the news; 
Quo' he the Highland army rues, 
That e'er we came to Cromdale.

We were in bed, sir, every man, 
When the Engligh host upon us came, 
A bloody battle then began, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale. 
The English horse they were so rude, 
They bath'd their hooves in Highland blood, 
But our brave clans, they boldly stood 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale.

But, alas! We could no longer stay, 
For o'er the hills we came away, 
And sore we do lament the day, 
That e'er we came to Cromdale. 
Thus the great Montrose did say, 
Can you direct the nearest way? 
For I will o'er the hills this day, 
And view the haughs of Cromdale.

Alas, my lord, you're not so strong, 
You scarcely have two thousand men, 
And there's twenty thousand on the plain, 
Stand rank and file on Cromdale. 
Thus the great Montrose did say, 
I say, direct the nearest way, 
For I will o'er the hills this day, 
And see the haughs of Cromdale.

They were at dinner, every man, 
When great Montrose upon them came, 
A second battle then began, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale. 
The Grant, Mackenzie and MacKay, 
Soon as Montrose they did espy, 
O then, they fought most valiantly! 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale.

The Macdonalds they returned again, 
The Camerons did their standard join, 
MacIntosh play'd a bloody game, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale. 
The MacGregors fought like lions bold, 
MacPhersons, none could them control, 
MacLaughlins fought, like loyal souls, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale.

MacLeans, MacDougals, and MacNeils, 
So boldly as they took the field, 
And make their enemies to yield, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale. 
The Gordons boldly did advance, 
The Frasers fought with sword and lance, 
The Grahams they made the heads to dance, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale.

The loyal Stewarts with Montrose, 
So boldly set upon their foes, 
And brought them down with Highland blows, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale. 
Of twenty thousand Cromwell's men, 
Five hundred fled to Aberdeen 
The rest of them lie on the plain, 
Upon the haughs of Cromdale."_


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 28th...*

*"Henry Martin" - Joan Baez
*





_"There were three brothers in merry Scotland 
In Scotland there lived brothers three, 
And they did cast lots which of them should go, should go, should go, 
For to turn robber all on the salt sea.

The lot it fell on Henry Martin 
The youngest of all the three, 
That he should turn robber all on the salt sea, the salt sea, the salt sea, 
For to maintain his two brothers and he.

He had not been sailing but a long winter's night 
And part of a short winter's day, 
When he espied a lofty stout ship, stout ship, stout ship, 
Coming a-sailing along that way.

'Hello, Hello,' said Henry Martin, 
'What makes you sail so high?' 
'I'm a rich merchant ship bound for fair London Town, London Town, London Town, 
Will you please for to let me pass by?'

'Oh no, Oh no! cried Henry Martin, 
'That thing it never can be, 
For I have turned robber all on the salt sea, the salt sea, the salt sea, 
For to maintain my two brothers and me.'

With broadside and broadside and at it they went 
For fully two hours or three, 
Till Henry Martin gave to her the death shot, the death shot, the death shot, 
Heavily listing to starboard went she.

The rich merchant vessel was wounded full sore, 
Straight to the bottom went she, 
And Henry Martin sailed away on the sea, the salt sea, the salt sea, 
For to maintain his two brothers and he.

Bad news, bad news to old England came, 
Bad news to fair London Town, 
There was a rich vessel and she's cast away, cast away, cast away, 
And all of her merry men drowned. "_


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 29th...*

*"Highland Fairy Lullaby" - Carl Peterson*






"_I left my baby lying here, 
Lying here, lying here 
I left my baby lying here 
To go and gather blaeberries.

I found the wee brown otter's track 
Otter's track, otter's track 
I found the wee brown otter's track 
But ne'er a trace o' my baby, O!

I found the track of the swan on the lake 
Swan on the lake, swan on the lake 
I found the track of the swan on the lake 
But not the track of baby, O!

I found the trail of the mountain mist 
Mountain mist, mountain mist 
I found the trail of the mountain mist 
But ne'er a trace of baby, O!

Hovan, Hovan Gorry og O, 
Gorry og, O, Gorry og O 
Hovan, Hovan Gorry og O 
I've lost my darling baby, O!" _


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *September 30th...*

*"Highland Mary" - Carl Peterson*






_"Ye banks, and braes, and streams around 
The castle o' Montgomery, 
Green be your woods and fair your flowers, 
Your waters never drumlie! 
There simmer first unfauld her robes, 
And there the langest tarry; 
For there I took the last fareweel, 
O' my sweet Highland Mary.

How sweetly bloom'd the gay green birk, 
How rich the hawthorn's blossom, 
As underneath their fragrant shade 
I clasp'd her to my bosom! 
The golden hours, on angel wings, 
Flew o'er me and my dearie; 
For dear to me as light and life, 
Was my sweet Highland Mary.

Wi' monie a vow and lock'd embrace 
Our parting was fu' tender; 
And, pledging aft to meet again, 
We tore oursels asunder; 
But O! fell death's untimely frost, 
That nipt my flower sae early! 
Now green's the sod, and cauld's the clay, 
That wraps my Highland Mary!

O pale, pale now, those rosy lips, 
I aft hae kiss'd sae fondly! 
And closed for aye the sparkling glance, 
That dwelt on me sae kindly! 
And mould'ring now in silent dust, 
That heart that lo'ed me dearly! 
But still within my bosom's core 
Shall live my Highland Mary."_


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 1st...*

*"The Highland Widow's Lament" - Betty Sanders*






_"Oh, I am come to the low countrie, 
Och on, och on, och rie! 
Without a penny in my purse, 
To buy a meal to me.

It was na sae in the Highland hills, 
Och on, och on, och rie! 
Nae woman in the country wide 
Sae happy was as me.

For then I had a score o' kye, 
Och on, och on, och rie! 
Feeding on yon hills so high, 
And giving milk to me.

And there I had threescore o' yowes, 
Och on, och on, och rie! 
Skipping on yon bonnie knowes, 
And casting woo' to me.

I was the happiest of a' the clan, 
Sair, sair may I repine; 
For Donald was the brawest man, 
And Donald he was mine.

Till Charlie Stuart cam' at last, 
Sae far to set us free; 
My Donald's arm was wanted then 
For Scotland and for me.

Their waefu' fate what need I tell? 
Right to the wrang did yield: 
My Donald and his country fell 
Upon Culloden field.

Och on, O Donald O! 
Och on, och on, och rie! 
Nae woman in the warld wide 
Sae wretched now as me. "_


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 2nd...*

*"Huntingtower" - The Corries*






_"Jeanie:

When ye gang awa', Jamie 
Far across the sea, laddie, 
When ye gang to Germanie, 
What will ye send to me, laddie?

Jamie:

I'll send ye a braw new gown, Jeanie, 
I'll send ye a braw new gown, lassie, 
And it shall be o' silk and gowd, 
Wi' Valenciennes set round, lassie.

Jeanie:

That's nae gift ava, Jamie, 
That's nae gift ava, laddie, 
There's ne'er a gown in a' the land, 
I'd like when ye're awa, laddie.

Jamie:

When I come back again, Jeanie, 
When I come again, lassie, 
I'll bring wi' me a gallant gay, 
To be your ain gudeman, lassie.

Jeanie:

Be my gudeman yoursel', Jamie, 
Be my gudeman yoursel', laddie, 
And tak' me ower to Germanie, 
Wi' you at hame to dwell, laddie.

Jamie:

I dinna ken how that wad do, Jeanie, 
I dinna see how that can be, lassie, 
For I've a wife and bairnies three, 
And I'm not sure how ye'd gree, lassie.

Jeanie:

Ye should hae telt me that in time, Jamie, 
Ye should hae telt me that lang syne, laddie, 
For had I kent o' your fause heart, 
Ye ne'er had gotten mine, laddie.

Jamie:

Your een were like a spell, Jeanie, 
Your een were like a spell, lassie, 
That ilka day bewitch'd me sae, 
I couldna help mysel', lassie.

Jeanie:

Gae back to your wife and hame, Jamie, 
Gae back to your bairnies three, laddie, 
And I will pray they ne'er may thole 
A broken heart like me, laddie.

Jamie:

Dry that tearfu' e'e, Jeanie, 
Dry that tearfu' e'e, lassie, 
I've neither wife nor bairnies three, 
And I'll wed none but thee, lassie.

Jeanie:

Think weel, for fear ye rue, Jamie, 
Think weel, for fear ye rue, laddie; 
For I have neither gow'd nor lands, 
To be a match for you, laddie.

Jamie:

Blair in Athol's mine, Jeanie, 
Little Dunkeld is mine, lassie, 
St. Johnstoun's bower, and Huntingtower, 
And a' that's mine is thine lassie. "
_


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 3rd...*

*"I Love a Lassie" - Sir Harry Lauder*






_"I love a lassie, a bonnie Hielan' lassie, 
If you saw her you would fancy her as well: 
I met her in September, popped the question in November, 
So I'll soon be havin' her a' to ma-sel'. 
Her faither has consented, so I'm feelin' quite contented, 
'Cause I've been and sealed the bargain wi' a kiss. 
I sit and weary weary, when I think aboot ma deary, 
An' you'll always hear me singing this...

Chorus

I love a lassie, a bonnie bonnie lassie, 
She's as pure as a lily in the dell, 
She's sweet as the heather, the bonnie bloomin' heather, 
Mary, my Scots bluebell. 
I love a lassie, a bonnie Hielan' lassie, 
She can warble like like a blackbird in the dell. 
She's an angel ev'ry Sunday, but a jolly lass on Monday: 
She's as modest as her namesake the bluebell. 
She's nice, she's neat, she's tidy and I meet her ev'ry Friday: 
That's a special nicht, you bet, I never miss. 
I'm enchanted, I'm enraptured, since ma heart the darlin'captur'd, 
She's intoxicated me with bliss...

Chorus

I love a lassie, a bonnie Hielan' lassie, 
I could sit an' let her tease me for a week: 
For the way she keeps behavin' well, I never pay for shavin', 
'Cause she rubs ma whiskers clean off with her cheek. 
And underneath ma bonnet, where the hair was, there's none on it, 
For the way she pats ma head has made me bald. 
I know she means no harm, for she'll keep me nice and warm, 
On the frosty nichts sae very cauld...

Chorus "
_


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 4th...*

*"Jessie the Flower o' Dunblane" - Kenneth McKellar*






_"The sun has gane down o'er the lofty Ben Lomond, 
And left the red clouds to preside o'er the scene; 
While lanely I stray in the calm simmer gloamin', 
To muse on sweet Jessie, the flow'r o' Dunblane.

How sweet is the brier wi' its saft fauldin' blossom, 
And sweet is the birk wi' its mantle o' green; 
Yet sweeter and fairer, and dear to this bosom, 
Is lovely young Jessie, the flow'r o' Dunblane.

She's modest as onie and blythe as she's bonnie, 
For guileless simplicity marks her its ain; 
And far be the villain divested o' feeling, 
Wha'd blight in its bloom the sweet flow'r o' Dunblane.

Sing on, thou sweet mavis, thy hymn to the evening, 
Thour't dear to the echoes o' Calderwood glen; 
Sae dear to this bosom, sae artless and winning, 
Is the charming young Jessie, the flow'r o' Dunblane." _


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 5th...*

*"Jock o' Hazeldean" - Gaberlunzie*






_"'Why weep ye by the tide, ladie, 
Why weep ye by the tide? 
I'll wed ye to my youngest son, 
And ye shall be his bride: 
And ye shall be his bride, ladie 
Sae comely to be seen' - 
But aye she loot the tears down la' 
For Jock o' Hazeldean.

'A chain of gold ye shall not lack, 
Nor braid to bind you hair, 
Nor mettled hound, nor managed hawk, 
Nor palfrey fresh and fair. 
And you, the fairest of them a' 
Shall ride our forest queen.' 
But aye she loot the tears down la' 
For Jock o' Hazeldean.

'Now let this wilfu' grief be done, 
And dry that cheek so pale; 
Young Frank is chief of Errington, 
And lord of Langley-dale; 
His step is first in peaceful ha', 
His sword is battle keen' - 
But aye she loot the tears down fa' 
Foe Jock of Hazeldean.

The kirk was deck'd at morning tide, 
The tapers glimmer'd fair. 
The priest and bridegroom wait the bride, 
And dame and knight are there. 
They sought her baith by bower and ha' 
The ladie was not seen. 
She's o'er the border and awa', 
Wi' Jock o' Hazeldean!"_


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 6th...*

*"John Anderson, My Jo" - Eddi Reader*






_"John Anderson, my jo, John, 
When we were first acquent; 
Your locks were like the raven, 
Your bonie brow was brent; 
But now your brow is beld, John, 
Your locks are like the snaw; 
But blessings on your frosty pow, 
John Anderson, my jo.

John Anderson, my jo, John, 
We clamb the hill the gither; 
And mony a cantie day, John, 
We've had wi' ane anither: 
Now we maun totter down, John, 
And hand in hand we'll go, 
And sleep thegither at the foot, 
John Anderson, my jo."_


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 7th...*

*"Johnnie Cope" - Ceolbeg*





_
"Cope sent a challenge frae Dunbar: 
'Charlie, meet me an' ye daur, 
An' I'll learn you the art o' war 
If you'll meet me i' the morning.'

Chorus

Hey, Johnnie Cope, are ye wauking yet? 
Or are your drums a-beating yet? 
If ye were wauking I wad wait 
To gang to the coals i' the morning.

When Charlie looked the letter upon 
He drew his sword the scabbard from: 
'Come, follow me, my merry merry men, 
And we'll meet Johnnie Cope i' the morningl

'Now Johnnie, be as good's your word; 
Come, let us try both fire and sword; 
And dinna rin like a frichted bird, 
That's chased frae its nest i' the morning.'

Chorus

Hey, Johnnie Cope, are ye wauking yet? 
Or are your drums a-beating yet? 
If ye were wauking I wad wait 
To gang to the coals i' the morning.

When Johnnie Cope he heard of this, 
He thought it wadna be amiss 
To hae a horse in readiness, 
To flee awa' i' the morning.

Fy now, Johnnie, get up an' rin; 
The Highland bagpipes mak' a din; 
It's best to sleep in a hale skin, 
For 'twill be a bluidy morning.

Chorus

Hey, Johnnie Cope, are ye wauking yet? 
Or are your drums a-beating yet? 
If ye were wauking I wad wait 
To gang to the coals i' the morning.

When Johnnie Cope tae Dunbar came, 
They speired at him, 'Where's a' your men?' 
'The deil confound me gin I ken, 
For I left them a' i' the morning.

'I' faith,' quo' Johnnie, 'I got sic flegs 
Wi' their claymores an' philabegs; 
If I face them again, deil break my legs! 
Sae I wish you a' gude morning'.

Chorus

Hey, Johnnie Cope, are ye wauking yet? 
Or are your drums a-beating yet? 
If ye were wauking I wad wait 
To gang to the coals i' the morning.

'Now Johnnie, troth, ye werena blate 
To come wi' news o' your ain defeat, 
And leave your men in sic a strait 
Sae early in the morning.

Chorus

Hey, Johnnie Cope, are ye wauking yet? 
Or are your drums a-beating yet? 
If ye were wauking I wad wait 
To gang to the coals i' the morning. "

_


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 8th...*

*"Keep Right on to the End of the Road" - Sir Harry Lauder*






_"Ev'ry road thro' life is a long, long road, 
Fill'd with joys and sorrows too, 
As you journey on how your heart will yearn 
For the things most dear to you. 
With wealth and love 'tis so, 
But onward we must go.

Chorus:

Keep right on to the end of the road, 
Keep right on to the end, 
Tho' the way be long, let your heart be strong, 
Keep right on round the bend. 
Tho' you're tired and weary still journey on, 
Till you come to your happy abode, 
Where all the love you've been dreaming of 
Will be there at the end of the road.

With a big stout heart to a long steep hill, 
We may get there with a smile, 
With a good kind thought and an end in view, 
We may cut short many a mile. 
So let courage ev'ry day 
Be your guiding star alway.

Chorus: "_

Sir Harry Lauder wrote this song after his son was killed in action in World War I.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 9th...*

*"Kelvin Grove" - Kenneth McKellar*

_"Let us haste to Kelvin Grove, bonnie lassie, O, 
Through it's mazes let us rove, bonnie lassie, O: 
Where the rose in all her pride, 
Paints the hollow dingle side, 
Where the midnight fairies glide, bonnie lassie, O.

Let us wander by the mill, bonnie lassie, O, 
To the cove beside the rill, bonnie lassie, O; 
Where the glens rebound the call 
Of the roaring waters' fall, 
Through the mountain's rocky hall, bonnie lassie, O.

O Kelvin banks are fair, bonnie lassie, O, 
When the summer we are there, bonnie lassie, O; 
There the May-pink's crimson plume 
Throws a soft, but sweet perfume 
Round the yellow banks of broom, bonnie lassie, O.

Though I dare not call thee mine, bonnie lassie, O, 
As the smile of fortune's thine, bonnie lassie, O; 
Yet with fortune on my side, 
I could stay thy father's pride, 
And win thee for my bride, bonnie lassie, O.

But the frowns of fortune lour, bonnie lassie, O, 
On thy lover at this hour, bonnie lassie, O; 
Ere yon golden orb of day 
Wake the warblers on the spray, 
From this land I must away, bonnie lassie, O.

Then farewell to Kelvin Grove, bonnie lassie, O, 
And adieu to all I love, bonnie lassie, O; 
To the river winding clear, 
To the fragrant scented brier, 
E'en to thee of all most dear, bonnie lassie, O.

When upon a foreign shore, bonnie lassie, O, 
Should I fall midst battle's roar, bonnie lassie, O; 
Then Helen, shouldst thou hear 
Of thy lover on his bier, 
To his memory shed a tear, bonnie lassie, O. "_


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 10th...*

"_Killiecrankie_" - The Corries






_"Whaur hae ye been sae braw, lad? 
Whaur hae ye been sae brankie-o? 
Whaur hae ye been sae braw, lad? 
Come 'ye by Killiecrankie-o?

An' ye had been whaur I hae been 
Ye wadna been sae cantie-o 
An' ye had seen what I hae seen 
On the braes o' Killiecrankie-o

I fought at land, I fought at sea 
At hame I fought my auntie-o 
But I met the Devil and Dundee 
On the braes o' Killiecrankie-o

The bauld pit cur fell in a furr 
And Clavers gat a crankie-o 
Or I had fed an Athol gled 
On the braes o' Killiecrankie-o

Oh fie, MacKay, What gart ye lie 
I' the brush ayont the brankie-o? 
Ye'd better kiss'd King Willie's lofe 
Than come tae Killiecrankie-o

It's nae shame, it's nae shame 
It's nae shame to shank ye-o 
There's sour slaes on Athol braes 
And the de'ils at Killiecrankie-o "_


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 11th...*

*"The Laird o' Cockpen" - Anne Lorne Gillies*






_"The laird o' Cockpen, he's proud an' he's great, 
His mind is ta'en up wi' things o' the State; 
He wanted a wife, his braw house to keep, 
But favour wi' wooin' was fashious to seek.

Down by the ****-side a lady did dwell, 
At his table head he thought she'd look well, 
McClish's ae daughter o' Claversha' Lee, 
A penniless lass wi' a lang pedigree.

His wig was weel pouther'd and as gude as new, 
His waistcoat was white, his coat it was blue; 
He put on a ring, a sword, and cock'd hat, 
And wha could refuse the laird wi' a' that?

He took the grey mare, and rode cannily, 
An' rapp'd at the yett o' Claversha' Lee; 
"Gae tell Mistress Jean to come speedily ben, 
She's wanted to speak to the Laird o' Cockpen".

Mistress Jean was makin' the elderflower wine; 
"An' what brings the laird at sic a like time?" 
She put aff her apron, and on her silk gown, 
Her mutch wi' red ribbons, and gaed awa' down.

An' when she cam' ben, he bowed fu' low, 
An' what was his errand he soon let her know; 
Amazed was the laird when the lady said "Na", 
And wi' a laigh curtsie she turned awa'.

Dumfounder'd was he, nae sigh did he gie, 
He mounted his mare - he rade cannily; 
An' aften he thought, as he gaed through the glen, 
She's daft to refuse the Laird o' Cockpen.

And now that the laird his exit had made, 
Mistress Jean she reflected on what she had said; 
"Oh, for ane I'll get better, it's waur I'll get ten, 
I was daft to refuse the Laird o' Cockpen".

Next time that the laird and the lady was seen, 
They were gaun arm-in-arm to the kirk on the green; 
Now she sits in the ha' like a weel-tappit hen, 
But as yet there's nae chickens appear'd at Cockpen." _


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 12th...*

*"Lament of Mary Queen of Scots" - Jean Redpath*






_"Now Nature hangs her mantle green 
On every blooming tree, 
And spreads her sheet o' daisies white 
Out o'er the grassy lea; 
Now Phoebus cheers the crystal streams, 
And glads the azure skies: 
But nought can glad the weary wight 
That fast in durance lies.

Now laverocks wake the merry morn, 
Aloft on dewy wing; 
The merle, in his noontide bow'r 
Makes woodland echoes ring; 
The mavis wild wi' monie a note 
Sings drowsy day to rest: 
In love and freedom they rejoice, 
Wi' care nor thrall opprest.

Now blooms the lily by the bank, 
The primrose down the brae; 
The hawthorn's budding in the glen, 
And milk-white is the slae: 
The meanest hind in fair Scotland 
May rove their sweets amang; 
But I, the Queen of a' Scotland, 
Maun lie in prison strang.

I was the Queen o' bonie France, 
Where happy I hae been; 
Fu' lightly rase I in the morn, 
As blythe lay down at e'en: 
And I'm the sov'reign of Scotland, 
And monie a traitor there; 
Yet here I lie in foreign bands 
And never-ending care.

But as for thee, thou false woman, 
My sister and my fae, 
Grim vengeance yet shall whet a sword 
That thro' thy soul shall gae! 
The weeping blood in woman's breast 
Was never known to thee; 
Nor th' balm that draps on wounds of woe 
Frae woman's pitying e'e.

My son! my son! may kinder stars 
Upon thy fortune shine; 
And may those pleasures gild thy reign, 
That ne'er wad blink on mine! 
God keep thee frae thy mother's faes, 
Or turn their hearts to thee; 
And where thou meet'st thy mother's friend, 
Remember him for me!

O! soon, to me may summer suns 
Nae mair light up the morn! 
Nae mair to me the autumn winds 
Wave o'er the yellow corn! 
And, in the narrow house of death, 
Let winter round me rave; 
And the next flow'rs that deck the spring 
Bloom on my peaceful grave"_


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 13th...*

*"Leezie Lindsay" - The Campbells*






_"Will ye gang tae the Heilands, Leezie Lindsay? 
Will ye gang tae the Heilands wi' me? 
Will ye gang tae the Heilands, Leezie Lindsay, 
My bride and my darling tae be?"

"To gang to the Heilands wi' you, Sir, 
I dinna ken how that may be, 
For I ken nae the road I am gaeing, 
Nor yet wha I'm gaun wi'."

"O, Leezie, lass, ye maun ken little, 
Syne ye dinna ken me; 
For I am Lord Ronald MacDonald, 
A Chieftain o' high degree."

"Oh, if ye're the Laird of MacDonald, 
A great ane I ken ye maun be; 
But how can a chieftain sae mighty 
Think o' a puir lassie like me?"

She has gotten a gown o' green satin. 
She has kilted them up tae her knee, 
And she's aff wi' Lord Ronald MacDonald, 
His bride and his darling tae be." _


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 14th...*

*"Loch Lomond" - Runrig and The Tartan Army*






_"By yon bonnie banks and by yon bonnie braes 
Where the sun shines bright on Loch Lomon' 
Where me and my true love were ever wont tae gae 
On the bonnie, bonnie banks o' Loch Lomon'

Chorus

Oh you tak' the high road and I'll tak the low road 
An' I'll be in Scotland afore ye, 
But me and my true love will never meet again 
On the bonnie, bonnie banks o' Loch Lomon'

Twas there that we parted in yon shady glen. 
On the steep, steep side of Ben Lomon', 
Where in purple hue, the hielan' hills we view, 
An' the moon comin' out in the gloamin'.

Chorus

The wee birdies sing, and the wild flowers spring, 
While in sunshine the waters are sleepin' 
But the broken heart it kens nae second spring again, 
Tho' the waefu' may cease free their greetin'.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 15th...*

*"Loch Tay Boat Song" - John McDermott*






_"When I've done my work of day, 
And I row my boat away, 
Doon the waters of Loch Tay, 
As the evening light is fading 
And I look upon Ben Lawers 
Where the after glory glows; 
And I think on two bright eyes 
And the melting mouth below.

She's my beauteous nighean ruadh, 
She's my joy and sorrow too; 
And although she is untrue, 
Well I cannot live without her, 
For my heart's a boat in tow, 
And I'd give the world to know 
Why she means to let me go, 
As I sing horee horo. 
Nighean ruadh, your lovely hair 
Has more glamour I declare 
Than all the tresses rare 
'tween Killin and Aberfeldy. 
Be they lint white, brown or gold, 
Be they blacker than the sloe, 
They are worth no more to me 
Than the melting flake of snow.

Her eyes are like the gleam 
O' the sunlight on the stream; 
And the songs the fairies sing 
Seem like songs she sings at milking. 
But my heart is full of woe, 
For last night she bade me go 
And the tears begin to flow, 
As I sing horee, horo.

She's my beauteous nighean ruadh, 
She's my joy and sorrow too 
And although she is untrue, 
Well I cannot live without her. 
For my heart's a boat in tow 
And I'd give the world to know, 
Why she means to let me go 
As I sing horee horo."

_


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 16th...*

*"Lock the Door, Lariston" - Maddy Prior*






_"Lock the door, Lariston, lion of Liddesdale, 
Lock the door, Lariston, Lowther comes on. 
The Armstrongs are flying, the widows are crying, 
Castletown is burning and Oliver is gone! 
Lock the door, Lariston, high on the weather gleam, 
See how the Saxon plumes they bob on the sky. 
Yeoman and carbinier, billman and halberdier, 
Fierce is the foray and far is the cry!

Why d'you smile, noble Elliot o' Lariston? 
Why do the joy candles gleam in your eye? 
You bold Border ranger, beware of your danger, 
Your foes are relentless, determined and nigh! 
"I have Mangerton and Ogilvie, Raeburn and Netherbie, 
Auld Sim o' Whitram and all his array, 
Come all Northumberland, Teesdale and Cumberland 
Here at the Breaken Tower end shall the fray."

Scowled the broad sun o'er the links o' green Liddesdale, 
Red as the beacon-fires tipped he the wold, 
Many a bold martial eye mirrored that morning sky, 
Never more oped on its orbit of gold. 
See how they wane the proud files o' the Windermere. 
Howard! Ah woe tae your hopes o' the day. 
Hear the wide welkin rend while the Scots shouts ascend - 
"Elliot o' Lariston! Elliot for aye!'"_


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 17th...*

*"The Lum Hat Wantin' The Croon" - Rory and Alex McEwen*






_"The burn was big wi' spate 
And there cam tumblein' doon, 
Topsalterie, the half of a gate 
An auld fish-hake, and a great muckle skate, 
And a lum hat wantin' th' croon

The auld wife stood on th' bank, 
As they gied swirlin' roon, 
She took a guid look, and syne says she, 
"There's food and there's firin' gaen tae th' sea, 
And a lum hat wantin' th' croon!"

So she gruppit th' branch of a saugh, 
And she kickit off ane of her shoon, 
An' she stuck oot her fit, but it caught in the gate, 
An' awa' she went wi' th' great muckle skate, 
An' a lum hat wantin' th' croon!

She floated fu' many a mile, 
Past cottage and village and toon, 
She'd an awfu' time astride of the gate, 
Though it seemed t'gree fine wi' th' great muckle skate, 
And the lum hat wantin' th' croon!

A fisher was waukin' th' deck, 
By the licht of his pipe and th' moon, 
When he sees an auld body astride of a gate, 
Come bobbin' along in the waves wi' a skate, 
And a lum hat wantin' th' croon!

"There's a man overboard!" cries he, 
"Ye hear?" quo she, "I'll droon! 
A man overboard? It's a wife on a gate! 
It's auld Mistress Mackintosh here wi' a skate, 
And a lum hat wantin' th' croon!

Was she nippit tae death at th' Pole? 
Has India bakit her broon? 
I canna tell that, but whatever her fate, 
I'll wager ye'll find t'was shared by a gate, 
And a lum hat wantin' th' croon!

There's a moral attached tae my song: 
On greed ye should aye gie a froon! 
When ye think of the wife that was lost for a gate, 
An auld fish hake and a great muckle skate, 
And a lum hat wantin' th' croon!"_


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *October 18th...*

*"MacPherson's Lament" - Broken Whistle*






_"Chorus

Fare thee weel, you dungeons dark and strong, 
Fareweel, fareweel to thee. 
Macpherson's rant will ne'er be lang, 
On yonder gallers tree.

Sae wontonly, sae dauntonly, 
O rantinly gaed he, 
He played a tune an' he danced aroon, 
Below the gallers tree.

Chorus

Well the laird o' Grant, you highlan' Saint 
That first laid hands on me, 
He plead the cause o' Peter Broon, 
He watched Macpherson dee.

Chorus

By a woman's treacherous hand 
That I was condemned to dee, 
High on a ledge of her window she stood, 
And a blanket she threw over me.

Chorus

Some come here noo tae see me hang 
And some to buy my fiddle, 
Before I'll pairt wi' thee, 
I'll brak' her through the middle.

Chorus

Come ye loose the bands from off my hands 
Bring tae me noo my sword, 
There's nae a man in a' Scotland 
That'll brave him at his word.

Chorus

Little did my mother think 
When first she cradled me, 
That I would turn a rovin' boy 
And die upon the gallers tree.

Chorus

The reprieve was comin' o'er the brig o' Banff, 
To set Macpherson free, 
They pu' the clock a quarter fast, 
And they hanged him to the tree.

Chorus "

_


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

@SNS - (A bheil Gàidhlig agat?) - allow me to pay my respects to you for the creation of this entertaining and informative yet sadly abandoned thread and to thus continue it in the spirit with which you intended... hopefully improved but of course never bettered! - although I could have quite cheerfully done without all that formatting -  - bliadhna Mhath Ùr!

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 1st*...

"*Auld Lang Syne*" - *Mairi Campbell & Emily Smith*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrhKkDyXFdg









_"Should auld acquaintance be forgot, 
And never brought to mind? 
Should auld acquaintance be forgot, 
And auld lang syne!

Chorus: 
For auld lang syne, my jo, 
For auld lang syne, 
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet 
For auld lang syne.

And surely you'll be your pint stoup, 
And surely I'll be mine, 
And we'll tak a cup o' kindness yet 
For auld lang syne!

Chorus

We twa hae ran about the braes, 
And pou'd the gowans fine, 
But we've wander'd monie a weary fit 
Sin' auld lang syne.

Chorus

We twa hae paidl'd in the burn 
Frae morning sun til dine, 
But seas between us braid hae roar'd 
Sin' auld lang syne.

Chorus

And there's a hand, my trusty fiere, 
And gie's a hand o' thine, 
And we'll tak a right gude willie waught 
For auld lang syne!

Chorus "

_


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 2nd...*

"*Maggie Lauder*" - *The Tannahill Weavers*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx1-QNl_ntk









"_Wha wadna be in love 
Wi bonnie Maggie Lauder? 
A piper met her gaun to Fife, 
And spier'd what was't they ca'd her: 
Richt scornfully she answered him, 
Begone, you hallanshakerl 
Jog on your gate, you bladderskate! 
My name is Maggie Lauder.

Maggie! quoth he; and, by my bags, 
I'm fidgin' fain to see thee! 
Sit doun by me, my bonnie bird; 
In troth I winna steer thee; 
For I'm a piper to my trade; 
My name is Rob the Ranter: 
The lasses loup as they were daft, 
When I blaw up my chanter.

Piper, quo Meg, hae ye your bags, 
Or is your drone in order? 
If ye be Rob, I've heard o' you; 
Live you upo' the Border? 
The lasses a', baith far and near, 
Have heard o' Rob the Ranter; 
I'll shake my foot wi' richt gude will, 
Gif ye'll blaw up your chanter.

Then to his bags he flew wi' speed; 
About the drone he twisted: 
Meg up and wallop'd ower the green; 
For brawly could she frisk itl 
Weel done! quo he. Play up! quo she. 
Weel bobb'd! quo Rob the Ranter; 
It's worth my while to play, indeed, 
When I hae sic a dancer!

Weel hae ye play'd your part! quo Meg; 
Your cheeks are like the crimsonl 
There's nane in Scotland plays sae weel, 
Sin' we lost Habbie Simson. 
I've lived in Fife, baith maid and wife, 
This ten years and a quarter; 
Gin ye should come to Anster Fair, 
Spier ye for Maggie Lauder."_


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 3rd...*

*"March of the Cameron Men"* - *Kenneth McKellar*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5hVQkxU45A








_
"There's many a man of the Cameron clan 
That has followed his chief to the field 
He has sworn to support him or die by his side 
For a Cameron never can yield.

I hear the pibroch sounding, sounding 
Deep o'er the mountain and glen 
While light springing footsteps 
Are trampling the heath

Chorus -
'Tis the march of the Cameron men. 
'Tis the march, 'tis the march 
'Tis the march of the Cameron men.

Oh, proudly they walk, but each Cameron knows 
He may tread on the heather no more 
But boldly he follows his chief to the field 
Where his laurels were gathered before.

Chorus

The moon has arisen, it shines on the path 
Now trod by the gallant and true 
High, high are their hopes, for their chieftain has said 
That whatever men dare, they can do.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 4th...*

"*Mary Morison*" -* Kenneth McKellar*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4-q6JbKAYM









_"O Mary, at thy window be! 
It is the wish'd, the trysted hour. 
Those smiles and glances let me see, 
That make the miser's treasure poor, 
How blithely wad I bide the stoure, 
A weary slave frae sun to sun, 
Could I the rich reward secure - 
The lovely Mary Morison.

Yestreen, when to the trembling string 
The dance gaed thro, the lighted ha', 
To thee my fancy took its wing, 
I sat, but neither heard nor saw: 
Tho' this was fair, and that was braw, 
And yon the toast of a' the town, 
I sigh'd and said amang them a' - 
'Ye are na Mary Morison!'

O Mary canst thou wreck his peace 
Wha for thy sake wad gladly die? 
Or canst thou break that heart of his 
Whase only faut is loving thee? 
If love for love thou wilt na gie, 
At least be pity to me shown: 
A thought ungentle canna be 
The thought o' Mary Morison. jundic jostle ~es sheep bum buzz"_


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 5th...* 

"*Mingulay Boat Song*" - *Richard Thompson* 














_"Chorus:

Heel y'ho boys, let her go, boys 
Bring her head round now all together 
Heel y'ho boys, let her go boys 
Sailing homeward to Mingulay!

What care we tho' white the sea is 
What care we for wind and weather? 
Let her go boys, every inch is 
Wearing homeward to Mingulay!

Chorus:

Wives are waiting on the bank, boys, 
Looking seaward from the heather. 
Pull her 'round boys, and we'll anchor 
'Ere the sun sets at Mingulay!

Chorus: "

_


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 6th*... 

"*Mormond Braes*" - *Robyn Stapleton*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnDwTMlQAP4









_"As I went doon to Strichen toon, 
I heard a fair maid mourning, 
And she was making sair complaint 
For her true love ne'er returning.

Chorus

So fare ye weel, ye Mormond Braes, 
Where often I've been cheery; 
Fare ye weel ye Mormond Braes, 
For it's there I lost my dearie.

There's many a horse has snappert an' fa'en 
And risen again fu' rarely. 
There's many a lass has lost her lad 
And gotten another right early.

Chorus

There's as good fish into the sea, 
As ever hae been taken. 
I'll cast my line and I'll try again, 
For I'm only ainst forsaken.

Chorus

So I'll go doon to Strichen toon, 
Where I was bred and born in, 
And there I'll find another sweetheart, 
Will marry me in the mornin'

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 7th... *

"*The Muckin' o' Geordie's Byre*" - *Ewan MacColl*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bd07ZwdKTg









_"At a relic aul' croft upon the hill, 
Roon the neuk frae Sprottie's mill, 
Tryin' a' his life tae jine the kill 
Lived Geordie MacIntyre. 
He had a wife a swir's himsel' 
An' a daughter as black's auld Nick himsel', 
There wis some fun-haud awa' the smell 
At the muckin' o' Geordie's byre.

Chorus:

For the graim was tint, the besom was deen, 
The barra widna row its leen, 
An' siccan a soss it never was seen 
At the muckin' o Geordie's byre. 
For the daughter had to strae and neep 
The auld wife started to swipe the greep 
When Geordie fell sklite on a rotten neep 
At the muckin' o' Geordie's byre.

Ben the greep cam' Geordie's soo 
She stood up ahint the coo 
The coo kickit oot an' o whit a stew 
At the muckin' o' Geordies byre. 
For the aul' wife she was booin' doon 
The soo was kickit on the croon 
It shoved her heid in the wifie's goon 
Then ben through Geordie's byre.

Chorus:

The daughter cam thro the barn door 
An' seein' her mother let ooot a roar, 
To the midden she ran an' fel ower the boar 
At the muckin' o' Geordie's byre. 
For the boar he lap the midden **** 
An' ower the riggs wi' Geordie's tyke. 
They baith ran intill a bumbee's byke 
At the muckin' o' Geordie's byre.

Chorus:

O a hunder' years are passed an' mair 
Whaur Sprottie's wis, the hill is bare; 
The croft's awa' sae ye'll see nae mair 
At the muckin' o' Geordie's byre. 
His folks a' deid an' awa' lang syne- 
In case his memory we should tyne, 
Whistle this tune tae keep ye in min' 
At the muckin' o' Geordie's byre! "

_


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 8th... *

"*My Ain Folk*" - *John McDermott*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5tKk6qseXI









_"Far frae my hame I wander, but still my thoughts return 
To my ain folk ower yonder, in the shieling by the burn. 
I see the cosy ingle, and the mist abune the brae: 
And joy and sadness mingle, as I list some auld-warld lay.

Chorus

And it's oh! but I'm longing for my ain folk, 
Tho' they be but lowly, puir and plain folk: 
I am far beyond the sea, but my heart will ever be 
At home in dear auld Scotland, wi' my ain folk. 
O' their absent ane they're telling, the auld folk by the fire: 
And I mark the swift tears welling, as the ruddy flame leaps high'r. 
How the mither wad caress me, were I but by her side: 
Now she prays that Heav'n will bless me, tho' the stormy seas divide.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 9th...* 

"*My Bonnie Mary*" - *Sangsters*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR-zsE71IX0









_"Go fetch to me a pint o' wine, 
And fill it in a silver tassie; 
That I may drink, before I go, 
A service to my bonnie lassie. 
The boat rocks at the Pier o' Leith, 
Fu' loud the wind blaws frae the Ferry; 
The ship rides by the Berwick-law, 
And I maun leave my bonnie Mary.

The trumpets sound, the banners fly, 
The glittering spears are ranked ready; 
The shouts o' war are heard afar, 
The battle closes deep and bloody. 
It's not the roar o' sea or shore, 
Wad make me langer wish to tarry; 
Nor shouts o' war that's heard afar - 
It's leaving thee, my bonnie Maryl "_


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 10th... *

"*My Heart's in the Highlands*" - *The Barra MacNeils*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePdaa5o0Q9w









_"Chorus:

My heart's in the Highlands, my heart is not here, 
My heart's in the Highlands, a-chasing the deer; 
Chasing the wild-deer, and following the roe - 
My heart's in the Highlands, wherever I go!

Farewell to the Highlands, farewell to the North, 
The birth-place of Valour, the country of worth! 
Wherever I wander, wherever I rove, 
The hills of the Highlands for ever I love.

Chorus:

Farewell to the mountains, high-cover'd with snow, 
Farewell to the straths and green vallies below. 
Farewell to the forests and wild-hanging woods, 
Farewell to the torrents and loud-pouring floods!

Chorus "
_


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 11th... *

"*My Luve is Like a Red, Red Rose*" - *Karen Matheson*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJGaRb3WCT4









_"O, my luve is like a red, red rose, 
That's newly sprung in June: 
O, my love is like the melodie, 
That's sweetly play'd in tune.

As fair art thou, my bonnie lass, 
So deep in luve am I 
And I will luve thee still, my dear, 
Till a' the seas gang dry.

Till a' the seas gang dry, my dear, 
And the rocks melt wi' the sun! 
And I will luve thee still, my dear, 
While the sands o' life shall run.

And fare thee weel, my only luve, 
And fare thee weel a while! 
And I will come again, my luve 
Tho' 'twere ten thousand mile!"_


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 12th... *

"*The Northern Lights of Old Aberdeen*" - *The Alexander Brothers*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhq5HpabEL4









_"Chorus:

The Northern Lights of Aberdeen are what I long to see; 
The Northern Lights of Aberdeen, that's where I long to be. 
I've been a wand'rer all of my life and many a sight I've seen. 
God speed the day when I'm on my way to my home in Aberdeen.

When I was a lad, a tiny wee lad, my mother said to me, 
"Come see the Northern Lights my boy, they're bright as they can be." 
She called them the heavenly dancers, merry dancers in the sky, 
I'll never forget that wonderful sight, they made the heavens bright.

Chorus:

The Northern Lights of Aberdeen are what I long to see; 
The Northern Lights of Aberdeen, that's where I long to be. 
I've been a wand'rer all of my life and many a sight I've seen. 
God speed the day when I'm on my way to my home in Aberdeen.

I've wandered in many far-off lands, and travelled many a mile, 
I've missed the folk I've cherished most, the joy of a friendly smile. 
It warms up the heart of the wand'rer the clasp of a welcoming hand. 
To greet me when I return, home to my native land.

Chorus:

The Northern Lights of Aberdeen are what I long to see; 
The Northern Lights of Aberdeen, that's where I long to be. 
I've been a wand'rer all of my life and many a sight I've seen. 
God speed the day when I'm on my way to my home in Aberdeen. "_


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Donny Brook said:


> Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 12th... *
> 
> "*The Northern Lights of Old Aberdeen*" - *The Alexander Brothers*
> 
> ...


There were two Aberdeen football fans singing this in a pub I went in, in Aberdeen, in December. No one else seemed to have heard it before. It was a new one on me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

Merl said:


> There were two Aberdeen football fans singing this in a pub I went in, in Aberdeen, in December. No one else seemed to have heard it before. It was a new one on me.


If only two people were singing that tune in a pub in Aberdeen that means that they were the only two people in the pub who were actually from Aberdeen - everyone else was from somewhere else - :lol:

This is how its supposed to sound -






"The Northern Lights of Old Aberdeen song is a traditional Scottish song written by Mary Webb for a home sick Aberdonian lass who she worked with in a hospital kitchen. Mary Webb was English and lived in London and had never been to Aberdeen, Scotland. She was born in Leamington Spa and was a concert pianist.

Her fellow worker was invited to Mary's house for tea and when they were talking about Aberdeen Mary asked if that was where the Aurora Borealis, the Northern Lights, could be seen. Mary Webb composed the words to Northern Lights of Old Aberdeen to cheer up the homesick woman."


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 13th... *

"*O Can Ye Sew Cushions?*" - *Jean Redpath*














_"O Can Ye Sew Cushions? And can ye sew sheets? 
And can ye sing ballooloo when the bairn greets? 
And hee and haw birdie, and hee and haw lamb; 
And hee and haw, birdie, my bonnie wee lamb!

Chorus:

Heeo, weeo, what wou'd I do wi' you? 
Black's the life that I lead wi' you; 
Mony o' ye, Little for to gie you. 
Heeo, weeo, what wou'd I do wi' you?

I biggit the cradle upon the treetop, 
And aye as the wind blew, my cradle did rock. 
And hush a baw baby, O ba lil li loo, 
And hee and baw, birdie, my bonnie wee doo.

Chorus

Now hush a baw lammie, and hush a baw dear, 
Now hush a baw lammie, thy minnie is here. 
The wild wind is ravin', thy minnie's heart sair, 
The wild wind is ravin', but ye dinna care.

Chorus

Sing bal la loo lammie, sing bal la loo dear, 
Does wee lammie ken that its daddie's no here? 
Ye're rockin' fu' sweetly on mammie's warm knee, 
But daddie's a rockin' upon the saut sea.

Chorus "_


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 14th...* 

"*Oh, What a Parish!*" - *Silly Wizard*














_"Oh, what a parish, a terrible parish 
Oh, what a parish is that o' Dunkel'; 
They hangit their minister, droon'd their precentor, 
Dang doon the steeple and fuddled the bell. 
The steeple was doon, but the kirk was still staun'in'; 
So they biggit a lum whaur the bell used tae hang. 
A still-pot they got and they brewed Hieland whisky; 
On Sundays they drank it and ranted and sang.

Oh, had ye but seen how gracefu' they lookit, 
Crammed in the pews - socially joined. 
MacDonald the piper struck up in the poopit. 
He made the pipes skirl wi' music devine 
When drink free'd their care they would curse and they'd swear; 
They ranted and sang what they darena weel tell; 
"Bout Geordie and Cherlie they bothered fu' rarely, 
Wi' whisky they're worse than the Devil himsel'.

When the heart-cheerin' spirit had mounted their garrets, 
Tae a ball on the green they a' did ajourn. 
The maids in coats kilted then steppit and lilted; 
When tired or dry tae the kirk they'd return. 
If kirks a' owre Scodand held sic social meetings, 
Nae warnin' they'd need frae a far-tinklin' bell, 
For kindness and friendship would ca' them thegither, 
Far better than roarin' the horrors o' Hell.

Oh, what a parish, a terrible parish. 
Oh, what a parish is that o' Dunkel'. 
They hangit their Minister, droon'd their Precentor, 
Dang doon the steeple and fuddled the bell. 
But let me advise ye that mischief there lies, 
When neebours are drinkin wi' mair than themselves. 
O' yer heart and yer hand try tae keep some command, 
Or ye'll end up as bad as the folk o' Dunkel'"_


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 15th... *

"*Of A' The Airts*" - *Eddie Reader*














_"Of a' the airts the wind can blaw 
I dearly like the west, 
For there the bonnie lassie lives, 
The lassie I lo'e best. 
There wild woods grow, and rivers row, 
And monie a hill between, 
But day and night my fancy's flight 
Is ever wi' my Jean.

I see her in the dewy flowers - 
I see her sweet and fair, 
I hear her in the tunefu' birds - 
I hear her charm the air. 
There's not a bonnie flower that springs 
By fountain, shaw or green. 
There's not a bonnie bird that sings 
But minds me o' my Jean."_


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *January 16th...* 

"*The Piper o' Dundee*" - *The Alexander Brothers*














_"The piper came to our town, 
To our town, to our town 
The piper came to our town 
And he played so bonnielie 
He play'd a spring the laird to please 
A spring brent new from 'yont the seas 
And then he gae his bags a squeeze 
And played anither key

Chorus:

And wasna he a rougey, a rougey, a rougey, 
And wasna he a rougey, the piper o' Dundee 
He play'd "The Welcome Ower the Main" 
And "Ye's Be Fou and I'se be Fain" 
And "Auld Stuart's Back Again" 
Wi' muckle mirth and glee. 
He play'd "The Kirk", he play'd "The Queen" 
"The Mullin Dhu" and "Chevalier" 
And "Lang Awa' But Welcome Here" 
Sae sweet, sae bonnielie

Chorus:

It's some gat swords and some gat nane 
And some were dancing mad their lane 
And mony a vow o' weir was ta'en 
That night at Amulrie. 
There was Tillibardine, and Burleigh 
And Struan, Keith, and Olgivie, 
And brave Carnegie, wha' but he, 
The piper o' Dundee.

Chorus: "
_


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Surely the piper of Dundee was a 'roguey' or 'roguie', i.e. a bit of a rogue, rather than a 'rougey', which brings make-up to my mind - though I suppose it *was* the eighteenth century. 

Struan, in the last verse, was my ancestral Clan Chief.

I love this song, probably because my father was a Dundonian and we'd visit my grandparents there.

'Roond and roond the Albert Institute, the spuggies flew in and oot.' - a scrap of Dundee childlore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

Ingélou said:


> Surely the piper of Dundee was a 'roguey' or 'roguie', i.e. a bit of a rogue, rather than a 'rougey', which brings make-up to my mind - though I suppose it *was* the eighteenth century.
> 
> Struan, in the last verse, was my ancestral Clan Chief.
> 
> ...


:lol:

https://www.lyricsfreak.com/u/unknown/the+piper+o+dundee_20294725.html

http://www.rampantscotland.com/songs/blsongs_piperdundee.htm


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Donny Brook said:


> :lol:
> 
> https://www.lyricsfreak.com/u/unknown/the+piper+o+dundee_20294725.html
> 
> http://www.rampantscotland.com/songs/blsongs_piperdundee.htm


:tiphat: Thanks - though in fact I'd already looked these links up.

I'm afraid they've got it wrong, though, even if they're quoting an ancient source, because you don't spell 'roguey' (or 'roguie') like that - 'rouge' and 'rogue' are different words pronounced differently, and you need the 'u' *after* the 'g' to keep the hard sound of the 'g' in the word '*rogue*' which is what is meant here (with the Scots sardonic diminutive *-ie* tacked on).

My preferred version, which I grew up with - and clearly pronounced 'roguie' in the chorus.






Here's one link for the lyrics- a Scottish site - that actually gets the spelling right. 
http://www.glasgowguide.co.uk/wjmc/thepiper.shtml

Interestingly, for me at any rate, both in the Alex Campbell version and the Glasgow-site lyrics, it isn't Struan at all in the last verse, which makes sense, as Struan Robertson played a very small part in the Jacobite risings. He was a rotten soldier, and not a particularly good poet, despite his sobriquet of 'Poet Chief'. 
http://www.stridentpublishing.co.uk...ef-alexander-robertson-13th-struan-1670-1749/

Thanks for posting, @Donny Brook - glad to be reminded of this song. :cheers:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

From the wonderful and much missed Michael Marra. I think 'Hermless' could easily become 'traditional'.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

More Michael Marra with the beautiful 'All Will Be Well'.

Oops! Sorry, forgot it was only one tune a day


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

@sydneynovascotia - brilliant thread - my compliments! - :tiphat:

Great idea to provide the Scots lyrics but it might have been a good idea to provide translations for some of the words and phrases used. Out of profound respect for both you and your thread allow me to add something to your thread that many may find of value - 

Old Scottish sayings - 

I’ll gie ye a skelpit lug! – I’ll give you a slap on the ear. 

Whit’s fur ye’ll no go by ye! – What’s meant to happen will happen.

Skinny Malinky Longlegs! – A tall thin person. 

Lang may yer lum reek! – May you live long and stay well. 

Speak o’ the Devil! – Usually said when you have been talking about someone – they usually appear. 

Black as the Earl of Hell’s Waistcoat! – Pitch black. 

Failing means yer playin! – When you fail at something at least you’re trying. 

Mony a mickle maks a muckle! – Saving a small amount soon builds up to a large amount. 

Keep the heid! – Stay calm, don’t get upset. 

We’re a’ Jock Tamson’s bairns! – We’re all God’s children, nobody is better than anybody else – we’re all equal. 

Dinnae teach yer Granny tae suck eggs! – Don’t try to teach someone something they already know. 

Dinnae marry fur money! – Don’t marry for money – you can borrow it cheaper. 

Is the cat deid? – Has the cat died? Means your trousers are a bit short – like a flag flying at half mast. 

The baw’s on the slates – Game over. In our younger days we played football in the street. If the ball landed on a roof, the game was over. 

Haud yer wheesht! – Be quiet. 

Noo jist haud on! – Now just hold it, slow down, take your time. 

Hell slap it intae ye! – Means it’s your own fault. 

I’m fair puckled! – I’m short of breath. 

Do yer dinger. – Loudly express disapproval. 

Gie it laldy. – Do something with gusto. 

Gonnae no’ dae that! – Going to not do that. 

At dis ma nut in – That does my head in. 

Pure dead brilliant – Exceptionally good. 

Yer bum’s oot the windae – You’re talking rubbish. 

Awa’ an bile yer heid – Away and boil your head. 

Am pure done in – I’m feeling very tired. 

Am a pure nick – I don’t look very presentable. 

Ah umnae – I am not. 

Ma heid’s mince – My head’s a bit mixed up. 

Ma heid’s loupin’ – My head is sore. 

Yer oot yer face! – You’re very drunk. 

Yer aff yer heid – You’re off your head – a little bit daft.

Ah dinnae ken. – I don’t know. 

Haste Ye Back! – Farewell saying meaning “return soon”. 

It’s a dreich day! – Said in reference to the weather, when it’s cold, damp and miserable.

Some Scottish words and slang….

Aboot – About
Ain – Own 
Auld – Old 
Aye – Yes 
Bahooky – Backside, bum 
Bairn – Baby 
Baw – Ball 
Bawface – Describes someone with a big round face. 
Ben – Mountain, or through 
Bide – Depending on the context, means wait, or stay. 
Blether – Talkative, when referred to a person. To “have a blether” is to have a chat. 
Boke – Vomit. “He gies me the boke”. He makes me want to vomit. 
Bonnie – Beautiful 
Bowfing – Smelly, horrible 
Braw – Good, or brilliant 
Breeks – Trousers 
Coo – Cow 
Crabbit – Bad tempered 
Cry – Call, as in what do you cry him? 
Dae – Do 
Dauner – Walk – “I’m away for a dauner” 
Didnae – Didn’t 
Dinnae – Don’t 
Drap – Drop 
Dreep – Drip 
Drookit – Soaking wet 
Dug – Dog 
Dunderheid, Eejit, Galoot, Numptie – All mean idiot 
Dunt – Bump 
Feart – Afraid 
Frae – From 
Gallus – Bravado, over-confident 
Gang – Go 
Gaunnae – Going to 
Geeza haun – Give me a hand (help me). 
Geggie – Mouth, as in “shut your geggie” 
Glaikit – Stupid, slow on the uptake 
Goonie – Nightgown 
Greet – Cry 
Gumption – Common sense, initiative 
Hae – Have 
Hame – Home 
Haud – Hold 
Haver – Talk rubbish 
Hing – Hang 
Hoachin’ – Very busy 
Hokin’ – Rummaging 
Honkin’, Hummin’, Howlin’ – Bad smell 
Hoose – House 
Hunner – Hundred 
Huvnae – Haven’t 
Keek – A little look 
Ken – Know 
Lum – Chimney 
Mair – More 
Merrit – Married 
Mockit, Manky, Mingin’, Boggin’ – All mean dirty 
Moose – Mouse 
Naw – No 
Neep, Tumshie – Turnip 
Noo – Now 
Oot – Out 
Peely Wally – Pale 
Piece – A sandwich 
Poke – (to poke – to prod) (a poke – a paper bag) 
Reek – Smell, emit smoke 
Riddy – A red face, embarrassed 
Sassenach – From the Gaelic word sasunnach, meaning Saxon, and used to describe non-Gaelic speaking Scottish Lowlanders (and our English friends). 
Screwball – Unhinged, mad 
Scullery – Kitchen 
Scunnered – Bored, fed up 
Shoogle – Shake 
Shoogly – Shaky, wobbly 
Simmet – Gents singlet 
Skelp – Slap 
Skoosh – Lemonade (or fizzy drink) 
Sleekit – Sly 
Stookie – Plaster cast (for a broken bone) 
Stour – Dust 
Tattie – Potato 
Telt – Told 
Thon – That 
Totie – Very small 
Wean – Child 
Wellies – Wellington boots 
Whit – What 
Willnae – Will not 
Widnae – Would not 
Windae – Window 
Wummin – Women 
Ye – You 
Yer – Your 
Yin – One

Not bad for a French-Canadian guy, eh? I have no idea as to how accurate this list is - perhaps some of our members from the UK can offer clarification - Taggart's a Glaswegian - perhaps he'll stop by and offer his services -


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

For many years now, I've tried to figure out the spiel at the second half o' this. I can only make out the last line thanks to Jimi Hendrix. Anyone game?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Traditional Scottish Songs... One Tune A Day... *August 7th*...
> 
> "*100 Pipers*"
> 
> ...


Did you know that there's a Scotch whisky called 100 Snipers? One dram and it blaws yer heid aff (blows your head off).:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Hamish Imlach - Cod Liver Oil and the Orange Juice.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Hamish Imlach - Cod Liver Oil and the Orange Juice.


Amusing to see the difficulty they have with the accent in glossing the lyrics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2019)

Not a song , but I think its Scottish tribal music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Wonderful music in this thread.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

There is indeed some wonderful music in this thread but with all respect the use of the word "Traditional" in relation to some of these selections is a bit questionable especially the Harry Lauder songs but :tiphat: to the OP for developing that "Tune A Day" concept which I am rather envious of to be quite frank and greatly covet.

I'm also not entirely in agreement with the opening statement -



Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> These tunes are as important to the people of Nova Scotia - especially my paternal grandparents who hail from Glasgow and Edinburgh respectively - as they are to the people of Scotland... although my French-Canadian Parti Québécois-voting mother and wife would dispute that contention quite vigorously to say the least so don't tell 'em about this thread, eh? - Thanks!


for although it's well written and really quite clever (and hilarious!) it is a somewhat arguable point as I would make the assertion that except for Cape Breton Island - most of the musical heritage of the province is probably more closely aligned with what would be considered Celtic music with a predominately Irish rather than Scots focus.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Here are two "stoaters" from Dick Gaughan.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> Here are two "*stoaters*" from Dick Gaughan.


"Stoaters" - :lol: - If you're ever in Canada you might want to use "beauties" instead...

Genuinely not wanting to criticize one of my own and having nothing but admiration for a thread on "Traditional Scottish Songs" that has garnered over 5500 views (!) but another aspect that I've noted is that a great many of the tunes have superior versions recorded but were apparently not selected because the arrangements did not line up perfectly with the printed lyrics - from the first page alone there must be at least half a dozen tunes by Five Hand Reel or the Battlefield Band that would have been far more representative than those chosen but were passed by because the recording didn't align *exactly* with the lyrics. Again, it's his thread and his call and I can understand wanting to present the tunes in as authentic a manner as possible but I personally would have chosen a superior recording with altered or revised lyrics rather than a less than representative recording that hewed closely to the printed lyrics.

But who am I to criticize, eh? - 5500 hits on a topic like this!

:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Does "stoater" have some dubious meaning in Canada? Here it just means outstanding.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> Does "stoater" have some dubious meaning in Canada? Here it just means outstanding.


It doesn't actually have much of any meaning in Canada as it's Glaswegian dialect and while there are certainly a number of Scots who'll understand the reference if you're someplace like Nova Scotia or Prince Edward Island, it's going to draw a blank look followed by a rather hard stare from everyone else here as it doesn't really sound all that flattering even though it's quite complimentary thus the advice to use the word "beauty"... Like this - "What a beauty, eh?"... "That was a beauty, eh?"... "This is a beauty, eh?"...

Glaswegian dialects and accents can be somewhat problematical at the best of times...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...-struggle-communicate/?utm_term=.da3728471908

There's actually a "Scottie Translator" -

http://www.whoohoo.co.uk/scottish-translator.asp

I typed in the phrase - "Hello, Barbebleu, hope all is well. I would not use the word "stoater" in Canada because it sounds insulting rather than complimentary."

and it came out like this -

"Hello, Barbebleu, hiner aw is weel. Ah woods nae use th' wuid "stoater" in Canada coz it soonds insultin' raither than complimentary."

I don't have the vaguest idea as to how accurate that is - you would have to tell me...

This is my first statement translated -

It doesnae actually hae much ay onie meanin' in Canada as it's Glaswegian dialect an' while thaur ur certainly a number ay Scots who'll kin th' reference if yoo're someplace loch Nova Scotia ur Prince Edward Islain, it's gonnae draw a blenk swatch followed by a raither stoaner staur frae a' fowk else haur as it doesnae pure soond aw 'at flatterin' e'en thocht it's quite complimentary thus th' advice tae use th' wuid "beauty"... loch thes - "what a beauty, eh?"... "that was a beauty, eh?"... "this is a beauty, eh?"


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’ve been living in Scotland (Falkirk) for nearly 10 years and have friends from all areas but although I’ve always known the meaning of ‘stoater’ I’ve never heard it spoken.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

LezLee said:


> I've been living in Scotland (Falkirk) for nearly 10 years and have friends from all areas but although I've always known the meaning of 'stoater' I've never heard it spoken.


Would you be willing to try the "Scottie Translator"?

http://www.whoohoo.co.uk/scottish-translator.asp


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Mollie John said:


> It doesn't actually have much of any meaning in Canada as it's Glaswegian dialect and while there are certainly a number of Scots who'll understand the reference if you're someplace like Nova Scotia or Prince Edward Island, it's going to draw a blank look followed by a rather hard stare from everyone else here as it doesn't really sound all that flattering even though it's quite complimentary thus the advice to use the word "beauty"... Like this - "What a beauty, eh?"... "That was a beauty, eh?"... "This is a beauty, eh?"... :lol:
> 
> Glaswegian dialects and accents can be somewhat problematical at the best of times...
> 
> ...


Even I would struggle understanding some of this translation!:lol:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> Even I would struggle understanding some of this translation!:lol:


Drawin' a blenk swatch, eh? :lol:

You should try that Scot translator though and let us know if we can use it the next time we visit.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Not exactly traditional and not exactly Scottish, being a Ewan MacColl song, but this is sublime and it was originally on the outstanding "True and Bold - Songs of the Scottish Miners" album which also happens to have one of my favourite album covers of all time:

Dick Gaughan - Schooldays End


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I think that Whoohoo are pulling our legs here. The vast majority of us scots would rather drink bleach than speak as broadly as that. I may, for fun, slip in the odd word here and there but there's no way in this wide world of sport that I would speak like that in real life.:lol:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

This might have been posted before but I didn't know what search term to use.
Very funny but a bit rude!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Hiawatha said:


> Not exactly traditional and *not exactly Scottish, being a Ewan MacColl* song, but this is sublime and it was originally on the outstanding "True and Bold - Songs of the Scottish Miners" album which also happens to have one of my favourite album covers of all time:
> 
> Dick Gaughan - Schooldays End


Ewan MacColl was born as James Henry Miller at 4 Andrew Street, in Broughton, Salford, Lancashire, to Scottish parents, William Miller and Betsy (née Henry), both socialists.

William Miller was an iron moulder and trade unionist who had moved to Salford with his wife, a charwoman, to look for work after being blacklisted in almost every foundry in Scotland. They lived amongst a group of Scots and Jimmy was brought up in an atmosphere of fierce political debate interspersed with the large repertoire of songs and stories his parents had brought from Scotland."


----------

